# NFTS Applications 2021 - The one where the world seems to be on fire....



## Jacobbbb (May 3, 2020)

Hi. A few weeks ago I applied to the Screenwriting and Directing Fiction courses at NFTS (with a preference of writing). I wandered if there was anybody else in my shoes and of course since people at in their houses, it's getting pretty boring so wanted people to talk too in the same boat. I'm just past the Selection Panel stage for the Screenwriting course and just past the received stage for the DF course.  Hope you're all staying safe


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (May 5, 2020)

Hey!

I applied for the MA Directing for Fiction course at the NFTS. Just paid the application fee yesterday! How long did it take to get past the selection phase?


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I applied for the MA Directing for Fiction course at the NFTS. Just paid the application fee yesterday! How long did it take to get past the selection phase?



Hey. It took about a day / 2 days to get past it. Technically, I think it's still at the selection phase.... I just wonder because the lines gone past the selection panel and it's closer to Interviews but I got an email the day after I finished my Screenwriting application saying it'd gone to the Selection Panel. For DF, it's still at the Received phase. I'm not sure whether that's because it's NFTS' most popular course or because I'd started my application 2 years prior and only finished it after finishing uni but yeah it's not as quick as my Screenwriting status. 

I'm going to guess that it's because DF is their most popular course that it's not as quick since there are larger amounts of appilications.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (May 5, 2020)

Yeah I emailed them to check. 2021 has 10 places (2 more than usual) and they recieve 300-400 applicants. Less than a 3% acceptance rate. Tough odds but thats the game I guess.

Did you apply anywhere else?


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2020)

Be sure to add your Applications to the database of you haven't already:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Yeah I emailed them to check. 2021 has 10 places (2 more than usual) and they recieve 300-400 applicants. Less than a 3% acceptance rate. Tough odds but thats the game I guess.
> 
> Did you apply anywhere else?



Damn. Those are tough odds...... I haven't applied anywhere else. I'm thinking about applying for the Raindance MA at their film school but I'm kinda put off with it being a "choose your own course". I'm the type of person that yes, leave me to my own devices and yeah, that's kinda what I do being an introvert and all but I need direction and structure. So yeah, that's the only one I've thought of really. My Plan Bs and Cs all involve like schemes online like shortFLIX and stuff though that might not be possible given the industry is currently shattered at the moment :|


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (May 5, 2020)

I applied to London Film School also but you know it's just so expensive so we'll see what happens! I actually got in but financing it is another story entirely...

What did the Screenwriting app at NFTS consist of?


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I applied to London Film School also but you know it's just so expensive so we'll see what happens! I actually got in but financing it is another story entirely...
> 
> What did the Screenwriting app at NFTS consist of?



That's great. Congrats. Yeah... I saw LFS and know it's more expensive than the NFTS which is weird given how prestigious NFTS is and their alumni. I think that's a lowkey factor for me honestly. NFTS have a great alumni and alumni that are doing well today especially in Screenwriting, Laurie Nunn who graduated in 2013 is the creator and a writer on Sex Education, Shola Amoo who also graduated in 2013 had his second feature out last year called The Last Tree and won Best Writing at the BIFAs and Krysty Wilson-Cairns who also graduated in 2013 (2013 was really a strong year in Screenwriting) co-wrote 1917 which got her a BAFTA and Oscar nomination not to mention she's going to co-write a new Star Wars movie with Taika Watiti. It shouldn't be a factor since the school doesn't make you successful on it's own, you need to also work hard and take advantage in it but it is a factor that runs through my mind.

And the Screenwriting application was very similar to the DF one. The only differences were questions like, "What role would you expect to take in the production and development of a film and TV show given your specialisation", "Write an evaluation of strengths and weaknesses in the script you provided" and "What kind of films, TV shows or media productions do you intend to concentrate on in your future career (I think this is the same question as the DF application but of course extra emphasis on writing instead). Yeah, it wasn't too dissimilar to the DF application.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (May 6, 2020)

Yeah, the price of LFS is prohibitive and that also bothers me but i'm based in London and I thought I should try it at least, I also have a friend who goes there and she really enjoys it. It was part of the reason I applied but yeah I agree - NFTS is half the price. How does that work? Its price unfortunately makes me feel like students are cash cows. 

I emailed about 70 LFS grads from last year to 2013 and plenty replied - I got mixed responses but that's to be expected right? I mean school itself isnt going to make or break anyone but it was interesting to hear people's experiences and where they are at now in their career. Got a lot of people who loved it but one guy was particularly salty (and his graduate short was on the LFS newsletter lol it did really quite well but he had his beefs)


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 6, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Yeah, the price of LFS is prohibitive and that also bothers me but i'm based in London and I thought I should try it at least, I also have a friend who goes there and she really enjoys it. It was part of the reason I applied but yeah I agree - NFTS is half the price. How does that work? Its price unfortunately makes me feel like students are cash cows.
> 
> I emailed about 70 LFS grads from last year to 2013 and plenty replied - I got mixed responses but that's to be expected right? I mean school itself isnt going to make or break anyone but it was interesting to hear people's experiences and where they are at now in their career. Got a lot of people who loved it but one guy was particularly salty (and his graduate short was on the LFS newsletter lol it did really quite well but he had his beefs)



Yeah... That's fair. I'm also based in London and though I'm already in £27,000 in debt thanks to university, I'll apply to the LFS as a back up. It doesn't make any sense though given how the NFTS who have a far better alumni and credit success are much cheaper than the LFS. It's also not really ideal given how Corona is wiping out the economy. It sucks though it is what it is...The feedback is noteworthy...


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (May 6, 2020)

Despite getting into LFS, NFTS is really the goal.

I like that you applied to both Screenwriting and DF - rate that  

Good luck bro, keep me updated. Maybe we'll bump into each other. If you're ever bored in lockdown and need a reader or anything lemme know. One of the central reasons I applied to film school was to have a large network of peers who are creators so even if we dont get any further than here it would be cool to stay up to date with one another


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 6, 2020)

Yeah, same to you. Thanks, at the end of the day my hearts into Screenwriting but since I initially had eyes for DF I applied to that too. A little update is that my DF application has been prepared and processed for the Selection Panel. Yeah, good luck to you and it'd be cool to stay up to date with you too  👍


----------



## ZiweiYao (May 6, 2020)

I applied to NFTS MA Directing Fiction and LFS filmmaking in late Feb. Still waiting.


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 7, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> I applied to NFTS MA Directing Fiction and LFS filmmaking in late Feb. Still waiting.



That's awesome. Do you have a preference?


----------



## ZiweiYao (May 7, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> That's awesome. Do you have a preference?


Nfts over lfs, I'm just trying my luck.


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 7, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Nfts over lfs, I'm just trying my luck.



Fair enough.


----------



## Saraaa (May 19, 2020)

Hi! I also applied to NFTS Directing Fiction. Currently waiting for their response. Best of luck to all of y'all.


----------



## Jacobbbb (May 19, 2020)

Norahqi said:


> Hi! I also applied to NFTS Directing Fiction. Currently waiting for their response. Best of luck to all of y'all.



Best of luck to you too!


----------



## VCalavera (May 28, 2020)

Yo! I also applied for Directing Fiction, just did actually. 

I am here for the traditional applications commiseration hahahaha.  

Amazing title by the way.


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jun 1, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Yo! I also applied for Directing Fiction, just did actually.
> 
> I am here for the traditional applications commiseration hahahaha.
> 
> Amazing title by the way.



Hello to you too. And welcome... Good luck for your application. Also, thanks. The title felt fitting...


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 2, 2020)

Does anyone know when we can expect some sort of update?


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 2, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Does anyone know when we can expect some sort of update?



From previous threads like this, I know that definitive (post interview) results were given about two months and a half after the application deadline closed. It may well be a month before we hear from the selection committee on whether we go to the next stage. 

Although... maybe the pandemic will change the dynamic.  This year's a deadline was moved a month forward, so maybe they will try to do the process faster in response? Who knows, really.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 2, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> From previous threads like this, I know that definitive (post interview) results were given about two months and a half after the application deadline closed. It may well be a month before we hear from the selection committee on whether we go to the next stage.
> 
> Although... maybe the pandemic will change the dynamic.  This year's a deadline was moved a month forward, so maybe they will try to do the process faster in response? Who knows, really.


Another month? Man


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 2, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Another month? Man



Yeah, they take their time.  Nothing to do really except trying to chill and not refresh the website every two seconds.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wonder what people who applied think about this round of applications - do you think there will be more or less people applying because of covid? 
Less in that it’s unstable and uncertain and international students are being put off going abroad because of it. More maybe because people are thinking now is a good time to upskill and it’s going to be very difficult to get work atm. 
I applied because I was planning to anyway and now is the right time for me but I am curious if anyone was put off and how the rest of the courses do as well on uptake. I’m interested to know


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 5, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> I wonder what people who applied think about this round of applications - do you think there will be more or less people applying because of covid?
> Less in that it’s unstable and uncertain and international students are being put off going abroad because of it. More maybe because people are thinking now is a good time to upskill and it’s going to be very difficult to get work atm.
> I applied because I was planning to anyway and now is the right time for me but I am curious if anyone was put off and how the rest of the courses do as well on uptake. I’m interested to know


It's a good question, i'm  unsure. I mean on one hand, there is a temporary feeling with covid espeically when thinking about next year but I do know different people regard it differently. I also think many applications would have been submitted before Covid blew up - I mean I know for me that film school was quite a considered decision that I had been thinking about for a while so maybe it didn't really change much. People may do what I did for London Film School - I deferred until next May. Luckily I did this before covid to save money but I imagine loads of people did that because of covid.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes wondering about that. See nfts doesn’t start till January anyway so ... I’d like to think it’s gonna be happening in real life then as opposed to online. Don’t see how films chools work online . Masterclasses are one think - practice is another and they seem to base themselves on masterclasses


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 5, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Yes wondering about that. See nfts doesn’t start till January anyway so ... I’d like to think it’s gonna be happening in real life then as opposed to online. Don’t see how films chools work online . Masterclasses are one think - practice is another and they seem to base themselves on masterclasses


that's another thing - backlog of students. If my first thought with LFS was 'im gonna give it a year and wait' then there will be dozens of people like that. So there's that, I reckon loads of people will give it a year


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 5, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Yes wondering about that. See nfts doesn’t start till January anyway so ... I’d like to think it’s gonna be happening in real life then as opposed to online. Don’t see how films chools work online . Masterclasses are one think - practice is another and they seem to base themselves on masterclasses


I mean : Don’t see how films schools work online . Masterclasses are one think - practice is another and they seem to base themselves on practice (though are doing masterclasses a lot now because of the situation)


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> that's another thing - backlog of students. If my first thought with LFS was 'im gonna give it a year and wait' then there will be dozens of people like that. So there's that, I reckon loads of people will give it a year


Yeh I am wondering about that. I mean 2020-2021 is going to be a less competitive year - which could either mean it's not as high standard or it has a really interesting mix of people that would usually be seen as 'risky'/not get in because of safer options and those who might be a bit more 'fuck it, I'm gonna take a chance this year'... could be interesting.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 5, 2020)

Also they are accepting 10 students this year, instead of 8. (I emailed and checked earlier in the year)


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Also they are accepting 10 students this year, instead of 8. (I emailed and checked earlier in the year)


Would you go if you got in this year? For January?


----------



## Gricg (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey all, I've also applied to Directing Fiction, good luck to all.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 6, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Would you go if you got in this year? For January?


no doubt


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 7, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Would you go if you got in this year? For January?



I would too, I don´t have the luxury of thinking I might get in a second time, or to wait another year. I really don´t think it will be worse or less competitive.  No lack of abundance of talented people in the world, and they have no reason to lower their standards. 

That said, I don´t want to study a masters in film through zoom, and I am only applying because there is a letter from the NFTS Dean explaining that, while they will follow all health instructions, some classes will continue to be physical as there is no other way of giving that experience to students.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes and I seen on the NFTS cinematography instagram that they have begun their phased return to working on site last Monday. So ... think January will be alright to be honest. Lockdown is easing everywhere, especially post protests.


----------



## tigercub (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey guys! Are any of the Directing Fiction applicants interested in sharing the short film they applied with? It would be interesting to see


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 8, 2020)

tigercub said:


> Hey guys! Are any of the Directing Fiction applicants interested in sharing the short film they applied with? It would be interesting to see


To be honest, more eyes on it is better than fewer so here is mine 




It's called Stapleton


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> To be honest, more eyes on it is better than fewer so here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. These can also be added to your application in the application tracker if you add your application info to the site. The tracker can be reached here:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, ere we go:






Let me know what you think.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice


VCalavera said:


> Well, ere we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'll check it out today. No one has heard anything right?


----------



## shish (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi hi!

I also applied to the NFTS DF course! I applied two years ago and got rejected so I thought I'd give it another shot. 

To be honest, I doubt I'll get in because I've been so busy getting work experience that I didn't have time to collaborate and work on my own projects to build my portfolio.

I emailed a few days ago and they said that we should hear back in 2-4 weeks, so mid to end of June. Fingers crossed everyone! Hopefully you get in! I've seen your projects and they look amazing! Added mine below if you wanna check it out!


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 10, 2020)

shish said:


> Hi hi!
> 
> I also applied to the NFTS DF course! I applied two years ago and got rejected so I thought I'd give it another shot.
> 
> ...


Cool movie! Where did you shoot it? Very cool mixing animation and live action - would be cool to hear how you did that.

Nice movie. Also cool that you had such a large production for a short film - nicely done


----------



## shish (Jun 10, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Cool movie! Where did you shoot it? Very cool mixing animation and live action - would be cool to hear how you did that.
> 
> Nice movie. Also cool that you had such a large production for a short film - nicely done




This was a student film at Central Film School that I directed a few years back. Honestly it was pretty difficult to handle all that as a first time director but the team was absolutely amazing! I think we got about 3k for the project from the school but we had to crowd fund the rest to afford the location and animation. We shot at The Vaults in Waterloo!


----------



## dub123 (Jun 12, 2020)

Just got offered an interview for the Producing MA!


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, good luck with your applications! I received an invite to an interview for MA Editing today and feeling super excited and nervous. I wonder what to expect from an interview during these odd times... can’t wait to hear from anyone else in a similar position


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 12, 2020)

thats was fast! Well done. I received a ‘application gone to selection panel’ today for directing so think they are a bit behind the rest


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 12, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> thats was fast! Well done. I received a ‘application gone to selection panel’ today for directing so think they are a bit behind the rest



Yeah, in previous NFTS threads it's very apparent that the process for DF is quite slower. I think the only slower one is for Digital Effects.

Good luck to everyone in your interviews! Please do post about your experiences


----------



## p0waqqatsi (Jun 12, 2020)

Any Composing applicants here? Had an email on Monday saying we should get news sometime in the next couple of weeks.

Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who have received an interview!


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 13, 2020)

I also applied for DF, got the selection panel email on Monday I think. Probably the last I'll hear from them in quite some time.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 13, 2020)

p0waqqatsi said:


> Any Composing applicants here? Had an email on Monday saying we should get news sometime in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who have received an interview!


There was one year recently where there was a bunch of composing applicants if you want to check out the old threads.


----------



## ccascon (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyone here applied for the Cinematography MA?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2020)

ccascon said:


> Anyone here applied for the Cinematography MA?


Everyone be sure to add their applications to our site's database with as much info as you can:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Here are the previous year's applications:

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSCinematography
https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSDirecting
https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSEditing
https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSComposing
https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSProducing
https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=NFTSScreenwriting

If you need me to add an NFTS program to the pulldown menu in the database please let me know.


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi everyone 

Any other applicants to the MA Screenwriting course waiting to hear back? I've already got a place for screenwriting at the MetFilm School and I've got my LFS interview tomorrow. I'm in a bit of a dilemma as to whether or not to accept the place at MetFilm (since they don't hold the place for you at all, bit sketchy) or try and wait to hear back from the NFTS.


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> I'm in a bit of a dilemma as to whether or not to accept the place at MetFilm (since they don't hold the place for you at all, bit sketchy)



I believe they also want you to pay all kinds of money almost immediately.


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I believe they also want you to pay all kinds of money almost immediately.


Yeah the MetFilm School make you pay the £3000 deposit when you accept your place. 3 grand is so much and it does make it feel like they're just in it for the money to be honest. But, on the other hand, I've heard it's a very good school with good post-graduation employment opportunities. 

The LFS is also accredited by a much better uni (Uni of Warwick compared to Uni of West London that accredits the Met) but I don't know how much this reflects quality of education.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Yeah the MetFilm School make you pay the £3000 deposit when you accept your place. 3 grand is so much and it does make it feel like they're just in it for the money to be honest. But, on the other hand, I've heard it's a very good school with good post-graduation employment opportunities.
> 
> The LFS is also accredited by a much better uni (Uni of Warwick compared to Uni of West London that accredits the Met) but I don't know how much this reflects quality of education.


I did a 6 month course at Met and it was alright but it really wasn't worth the money (I got the course for free but even so, I often heard that from my classmates and I echoed it) and making you pay 3k upfront? I didn't even know that - thats crazy. I wouldnt ever tell you what to do but those sound like big red flags really. Makes you feel like a cashcow (LFS isnt much better - its so pricey but the upfront deposit is 1k and its a much better school than Met)


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I did a 6 month course at Met and it was alright but it really wasn't worth the money (I got the course for free but even so, I often heard that from my classmates and I echoed it) and making you pay 3k upfront? I didn't even know that - thats crazy. I wouldnt ever tell you what to do but those sound like big red flags really. Makes you feel like a cashcow (LFS isnt much better - its so pricey but the upfront deposit is 1k and its a much better school than Met)



I went back and checked how Met structures the payment of fees, and it's even scarier than I remembered:


a 20% deposit of the first year’s fees must be paid at the time of booking to secure your place,
with 40% of the first year fees balance due 1 month after booking
and the final 40% of first year fees balance must be paid no later than 3 months prior to the strat of the course for international students or 6 weeks prior to the start of the course for EU and EEA students


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I did a 6 month course at Met and it was alright but it really wasn't worth the money (I got the course for free but even so, I often heard that from my classmates and I echoed it) and making you pay 3k upfront? I didn't even know that - thats crazy. I wouldnt ever tell you what to do but those sound like big red flags really. Makes you feel like a cashcow (LFS isnt much better - its so pricey but the upfront deposit is 1k and its a much better school than Met)


Hi Master Windu, thanks for the reply. How is it you know that the LFS is better than the Met? And yeah it is definitely a red flag, it just makes them seem much more business oriented rather than student friendly. Another red flag is that they don;t hold the place for you which makes it seem like they're really just in a first pay first serve system. 

Also bare in mind that I'm applying for Screenwriting at Met and LFS and, amazingly, the LFS is actually cheaper for this at a mere 14 grand so that's a pro in its favour.


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I went back and checked how Met structures the payment of fees, and it's even scarier than I remembered:
> 
> 
> a 20% deposit of the first year’s fees must be paid at the time of booking to secure your place,
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I haven't seen that breakdown of the payments but my god that is really quite concerning, especially considering that 40% of the fee is a monstrous £7,200. Do you have any other knowledge about either the Met or the LFS which could be handy? Or the NFTS for that matter


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

Well LFS has more of a standing in the industry and a well respected and aged reputation in the heart of London. Its alumni network is real good and its regarded internationally (on Hollywood Reporters 'Study Abroad' lists etc) but I am sure youve heard all of these things before. 
For me film school comes down to the people around you and in a way if everyone thinks that they are at a better school then they are...if you know what I mean? LFS has that. Look its hard to guage these things but LFS is just more grounded in the artistic milieu of London (but in 2022 they are moving campus but even so I think brand recognition will still carry so the point remains)

Also I love that you referred to me as Master Windu - now that never happens lol


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I haven't seen that breakdown of the payments but my god that is really quite concerning, especially considering that 40% of the fee is a monstrous £7,200. Do you have any other knowledge about either the Met or the LFS which could be handy? Or the NFTS for that matter


Well I actually do about LFS - I was offered a place for this year but chose to defer until next year but I still have the offer letter. I just checked it and all that I can see that is relevant here is the £1000 deposit and also that you have to pay the term fees on the first day of term


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Well LFS has more of a standing in the industry and a well respected and aged reputation in the heart of London. Its alumni network is real good and its regarded internationally (on Hollywood Reporters 'Study Abroad' lists etc) but I am sure youve heard all of these things before.
> For me film school comes down to the people around you and in a way if everyone thinks that they are at a better school then they are...if you know what I mean? LFS has that. Look its hard to guage these things but LFS is just more grounded in the artistic milieu of London (but in 2022 they are moving campus but even so I think brand recognition will still carry so the point remains)
> 
> Also I love that you referred to me as Master Windu - now that never happens lol


Hey man, cheers again for the swift reply. Yeah I am quite a fan of the fact that LFS is so well established and also so close to the industry in London (right next to Soho). Also since I'm gonna be a screenwriting student, I'm not hugely concerned about studio space which I know the Met has more of than the LFS. I do get the impression that the LFS cares a bit more about their students more than the Met. 

You said you got an offer of a place at the LFS, what course was that for? And do you have any interview tips? My interview is tomorrow...


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Hey man, cheers again for the swift reply. Yeah I am quite a fan of the fact that LFS is so well established and also so close to the industry in London (right next to Soho). Also since I'm gonna be a screenwriting student, I'm not hugely concerned about studio space which I know the Met has more of than the LFS. I do get the impression that the LFS cares a bit more about their students more than the Met.
> 
> You said you got an offer of a place at the LFS, what course was that for? And do you have any interview tips? My interview is tomorrow...


I got in for MA Filmmaking. Ah so the interview - I mean the courses are different so bare that in mind but my interview was really nice and friendly. It really was about, i think, getting a feel for what I felt about cinema, what kind of stories I personally wanted to tell, be prepared to speak in depth about whatever you submitted of course, oh I would say have your influences to hand I guess - never a nice thing to stumble and hesitate on, what else? We discussed recent cinema, what specifically I wanted from film school. 

It was back in March, im sorry I can't remember more. It was about 40 minutes but really friendly and felt like just a positive conversation really. 

For what its worth, I got my offer less than a week after my interview (but I have a feeling covid sped that up personally)


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I haven't seen that breakdown of the payments but my god that is really quite concerning, especially considering that 40% of the fee is a monstrous £7,200. Do you have any other knowledge about either the Met or the LFS which could be handy? Or the NFTS for that matter



I cn only speak about MET, as the £60k LFS wants over two years was a bit too extravagant for me. As for MET I don't know much beyond what you get when they make an offer tbh. But I was warned about going there by some of my lecturers in undergrad, that was some time ago though. They do seem very industry oriented, and the person who interviewed was extremely nice. But it's not for me.


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I got in for MA Filmmaking. Ah so the interview - I mean the courses are different so bare that in mind but my interview was really nice and friendly. It really was about, i think, getting a feel for what I felt about cinema, what kind of stories I personally wanted to tell, be prepared to speak in depth about whatever you submitted of course, oh I would say have your influences to hand I guess - never a nice thing to stumble and hesitate on, what else? We discussed recent cinema, what specifically I wanted from film school.
> 
> It was back in March, im sorry I can't remember more. It was about 40 minutes but really friendly and felt like just a positive conversation really.
> 
> For what its worth, I got my offer less than a week after my interview (but I have a feeling covid sped that up personally)


Congrats on that first of all! How come you chose to defer? 

Yeah of course the interview will be a bit different but still it's great to have any kind of insight so thank you kindly, Windu. Glad to hear they ask you about your submitted because the lady doing my Met interview didn't even mention it.

Thanks again brother


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you 

I deferred so that I could save up some money - we'll see how that goes lol. I suppose we will have to see, hopefully I can make something work.

She didnt even mention your submission? Yeah, I say take your chances with LFS and NFTS but of course the decision is yours. 

All the best with it Chris! Good luck!


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I cn only speak about MET, as the £60k LFS wants over two years was a bit too extravagant for me. As for MET I don't know much beyond what you get when they make an offer tbh. But I was warned about going there by some of my lecturers in undergrad, that was some time ago though. They do seem very industry oriented, and the person who interviewed was extremely nice. But it's not for me.


Again, I'm applying for screenwriting so the fees are significantly less than that. It absolutely baffles me that the LFS can charge more than double what the NFTS charge for the filmmaking course when the NFTS is demonstrably better and better equipped. Like what do the LFS think they have that justifies those insane fees? 
Anyway, yeah I get the impression that the Met are, as you say, very industry centric in their approach, although I must say I'm dubious about their "86%" employment rate.

Thanks for the reply, Unfortunately


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I deferred so that I could save up some money - we'll see how that goes lol. I suppose we will have to see, hopefully I can make something work.
> 
> ...


Makes a lot of sense to want to save for that given a postgrad loan in the UK can't even cover a fifth of the fees. 

Yeah no mention whatsoever, makes me feel like they didn't even read it lol 

Thanks again, best of luck to you too! 

P.S. Do you grant me the rank of Master?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 14, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Makes a lot of sense to want to save for that given a postgrad loan in the UK can't even cover a fifth of the fees.
> 
> Yeah no mention whatsoever, makes me feel like they didn't even read it lol
> 
> ...


I think it is clear. You, too, can join the council...Master Chris


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 14, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I think it is clear. You, too, can join the council...Master Chris


Lmao thank you Master, you are a bold one


----------



## dorelgnatiuc (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I was planning to apply this year for the cinematography MA. Because of Covid I will finish my BA only in august. I can’t find anywhere the deadline for the cinematography course. I missed it, right? 

I guess I couldn’t apply anyway since I didn’t receive my BA diploma yet.

Thank you and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 14, 2020)

dorelgnatiuc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was planning to apply this year for the cinematography MA. Because of Covid I will finish my BA only in august. I can’t find anywhere the deadline for the cinematography course. I missed it, right?
> 
> ...



I think it was two weeks ago, along with the others. Can't say for sure though.


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 15, 2020)

dorelgnatiuc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was planning to apply this year for the cinematography MA. Because of Covid I will finish my BA only in august. I can’t find anywhere the deadline for the cinematography course. I missed it, right?
> 
> ...



Good news! Which... may actually be bad news.

NFTS actually doesn't require you to have a bachelor's, especially if you have relevant experience in your chosen MA, so I'm sure they wouldn't have cared much about you receiving your BA in August and would have let you apply just fine. 

The bad part of it being that yes, the deadline has passed. The NFTS website says this: 

*Application deadline: Contact Registry *and  *The application deadline has now passed* 

So... contact the registry? Maybe you'll get lucky, or at the very least land yourself in a mailing list in case applications open again or something. No fight's lost until it's fought.


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 15, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Well, ere we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your film is awesome. Can't believe it's done by one man.


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 15, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any other applicants to the MA Screenwriting course waiting to hear back? I've already got a place for screenwriting at the MetFilm School and I've got my LFS interview tomorrow. I'm in a bit of a dilemma as to whether or not to accept the place at MetFilm (since they don't hold the place for you at all, bit sketchy) or try and wait to hear back from the NFTS.


Hey!
I am actually in a very similar place. I have an offer from MetFilm but find it super sketchy that I need to pay 5k upfront to secure my place. The interview was also conducted by a single administrator with no one from the department itself and it was basically me repeating everything I had written in my personal statement... I obviously don't want to put all my eggs in one basket and count on NFTS accepting me but I also don't want to pay 5k this instant, feels very manipulative!
I'd say if not NFTS, go for LFS.


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 15, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I got in for MA Filmmaking. Ah so the interview - I mean the courses are different so bare that in mind but my interview was really nice and friendly. It really was about, i think, getting a feel for what I felt about cinema, what kind of stories I personally wanted to tell, be prepared to speak in depth about whatever you submitted of course, oh I would say have your influences to hand I guess - never a nice thing to stumble and hesitate on, what else? We discussed recent cinema, what specifically I wanted from film school.
> 
> It was back in March, im sorry I can't remember more. It was about 40 minutes but really friendly and felt like just a positive conversation really.
> 
> For what its worth, I got my offer less than a week after my interview (but I have a feeling covid sped that up personally)


Hi Master Windu  I was wondering how you felt about their Filmmaking MA. I like LFS but this MA sort of sounds like a BA to me, a little too general. Maybe I'm too used to the concept of MA = specialisation... 
What did you apply for in NFTS?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 15, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> Hi Master Windu  I was wondering how you felt about their Filmmaking MA. I like LFS but this MA sort of sounds like a BA to me, a little too general. Maybe I'm too used to the concept of MA = specialisation...
> What did you apply for in NFTS?


Hey wizard08,
I applied for Directing Fiction at NFTS.

It's hard to comment on the MA thing, I studied a philosophy BA so I suppose 'general' is the only film education i know. I did a short course at Met and that sounded like what LFS would be - everyone collaborating on films the entire time , you might be a camera assistant or work on sound. Depends on who the director is. I actually emailed about 50 grads from LFS asking about their experience and one guy was a little salty at the setup. He called it a popularity contest and was upset that he only got to make his grad film and that none of his scripts got selected for the termly exercises.

I personally like the structure of the course - I would like to be involved in all sorts of projects, not just mine. But that's me, I know a lot of people feel that for that kinda money they should be allowed to make the movies that they want


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> Your film is awesome. Can't believe it's done by one man.



Thank you! One man busting ass, and two actors helping every way they could hahaha.

The hardest part was putting the contact lenses on the Demon, he had never worn any and asked me to put them in myself. Longest hour of my life and of his, I'm sure.


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Jun 15, 2020)

ccascon said:


> Anyone here applied for the Cinematography MA?


Applied for the 3rd time!


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 15, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Thank you! One man busting ass, and two actors helping every way they could hahaha.
> 
> The hardest part was putting the contact lenses on the Demon, he had never worn any and asked me to put them in myself. Longest hour of my life and of his, I'm sure.


Haha, that sounds interesting. How much time did you guys spend on shooting?

And btw, good luck with your application!


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> Haha, that sounds interesting. How much time did you guys spend on shooting?
> 
> And btw, good luck with your application!



Thanks! Same to you.

We shot it in one day.  A very intense day mind you, about 14 hours on set, of which about 10 were actual shooting.  As you can imagine, my budget was essentially zero so I had to be as frugal as possible, and that was reflected in how we went about the day: No coverage, no deviations from the shot list, no re-dos on some of the shots (I broke a couple glasses) I was pretty much editing on camera.  

...I still ended up cutting a lot in the editing process though, shows what I knew hahaha


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 16, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> We shot it in one day.  A very intense day mind you, about 14 hours on set, of which about 10 were actual shooting.  As you can imagine, my budget was essentially zero so I had to be as frugal as possible, and that was reflected in how we went about the day: No coverage, no deviations from the shot list, no re-dos on some of the shots (I broke a couple glasses) I was pretty much editing on camera.
> 
> ...I still ended up cutting a lot in the editing process though, shows what I knew hahaha


That's truly amazing and inspiring. I also made a no-budget film but it's a cheap-feeling documentary so nothing hard about that. Your work otherwise is really well-done as a low-budget film. And I also love the editing particularly, the rhythm is spot on. Good work!


----------



## Min yu (Jun 16, 2020)

ChrisL297 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any other applicants to the MA Screenwriting course waiting to hear back? I've already got a place for screenwriting at the MetFilm School and I've got my LFS interview tomorrow. I'm in a bit of a dilemma as to whether or not to accept the place at MetFilm (since they don't hold the place for you at all, bit sketchy) or try and wait to hear back from the NFTS.


I’ve just received an email about the composing workshop/interview next week! So excited for it


----------



## Min yu (Jun 17, 2020)

p0waqqatsi said:


> Any Composing applicants here? Had an email on Monday saying we should get news sometime in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who have received an interview!



Oops.. meant to reply to you haha, from what I understood the composing course seems to be one of the last to hear back!
I have just got an email back about the interview/workshop on Monday, so definitely the time to refresh your email every few seconds if you haven't been doing that already 😁.

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## shish (Jun 17, 2020)

Has anyone heard back from the DF course?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 17, 2020)

shish said:


> Has anyone heard back from the DF course?


Still waiting


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 17, 2020)

I do wonder how the coronavirus will effect the volume of applications this year - if it will at all. They normally get 300-400 applications


----------



## dub123 (Jun 17, 2020)

I got an email on Friday afternoon saying I've made it to the interview stage for the producing course, but nothing since as to when/what it will be...anyone heard anything?


----------



## dub123 (Jun 17, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I do wonder how the coronavirus will effect the volume of applications this year - if it will at all. They normally get 300-400 applications



I imagine it'll balance out about the same. Fewer international students will apply for obvious reasons (I assume), but perhaps more UK students will apply because it's so much harder to get work, and it makes sense to up-skill rather than sit around waiting for the industry to stabilise.


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 17, 2020)

dub123 said:


> I got an email on Friday afternoon saying I've made it to the interview stage for the producing course, but nothing since as to when/what it will be...anyone heard anything?


I'm in the exact same situation.. hopefully they'll give us a date soon!


----------



## dub123 (Jun 17, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> I'm in the exact same situation.. hopefully they'll give us a date soon!



Good to hear! I always get paranoid that I've been left off a mailing list/was sent the first email by mistake, or something!


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 17, 2020)

I know they haven’t looked at my video for DF yet as I uploaded one just for the course and it’s only had he administration team check it a few days ago. No more views so DF might be another while.


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 17, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Still waiting



Same


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 17, 2020)

dub123 said:


> Good to hear! I always get paranoid that I've been left off a mailing list/was sent the first email by mistake, or something!


I got a date today! The 24th of June. 
They say it will be approx. 50 minutes long.. wish more people would share their interview experiences😅 anyways, good luck to everyone!


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 17, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> I got a date today! The 24th of June.
> They say it will be approx. 50 minutes long.. wish more people would share their interview experiences😅 anyways, good luck to everyone!


Have you looked at previous threads? though this will be different as its the first year of all Zoom interviews. I think 50 minutes is ok. I heard it used to be very intense


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 17, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> I got a date today! The 24th of June.
> They say it will be approx. 50 minutes long.. wish more people would share their interview experiences😅 anyways, good luck to everyone!


Oh and big congratulations ! Are you excited?


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 17, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Oh and big congratulations ! Are you excited?


Thank you! super excited, didn't think I'd get to this stage so I am very happy 😄


----------



## Acelya (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi everyone. I just got offered an interview for MA Editing as well. Does anyone have any idea about what kind of questions should we expect at the interview? I believe that because DF receives so many more applications, it takes so much longer to process them all. Good luck to you all.


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 17, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Have you looked at previous threads? though this will be different as its the first year of all Zoom interviews. I think 50 minutes is ok. I heard it used to be very intense


Oh and I found the length surprising because my interview with MetFilm lasted 25 minutes and with Central Film School 30, so it's interesting to see the time jump!


----------



## nicholastuck (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey, applied for DF as well. Anybody else find they’re dreaming about getting the email?


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 17, 2020)

nicholastuck said:


> Hey, applied for DF as well. Anybody else find they’re dreaming about getting the email?



Nothing quite as intense hahaha, I suppose it's no longer that stressful for me.

...I do abuse my f5 key sometimes though.


----------



## Sara Afreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
I have applied for MA in Producing and got the call for interview. Can anyone please share their experience in this field, the usual scenario and type of Q/A that I will face. Thanks in advance... warmest


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 18, 2020)

nicholastuck said:


> Hey, applied for DF as well. Anybody else find they’re dreaming about getting the email?


Not dreaming but I have been thinking that I should have also applied for Screenwriting come to think about it but you know there's no point dwelling I guess. We'll hear back any day now I think


----------



## dub123 (Jun 19, 2020)

Got date for producing interview next week, and info about the compulsory workshop if I get through that round...wonder how that will work, with social distancing?


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 19, 2020)

dub123 said:


> Got date for producing interview next week, and info about the compulsory workshop if I get through that round...wonder how that will work, with social distancing?


I think that they will host it over zoom somehow as international people (like myself) are still unable to fly over to the UK...


----------



## frances29tw (Jun 21, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> I think that they will host it over zoom somehow as international people (like myself) are still unable to fly over to the UK...


Applied for MA Editing, got a call for the interview. As an international student, mine's email said the interview and the workshop might be hosted via Zoom as well.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nothing for DF?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 23, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Nothing for DF?


nada


----------



## Haruki (Jun 23, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> nada


Did any of you who applied to DF check their Vimeo Analytics to see if someone from NFTS saw your short? They watched mine last wednesday, but still no email.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 23, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Did any of you who applied to DF check their Vimeo Analytics to see if someone from NFTS saw your short? They watched mine last wednesday, but still no email.



They watched mine on Thursday. No email


----------



## Haruki (Jun 23, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> They watched mine on Thursday. No email


How many unique viewers did you get? Or any downloads? Im worried that this was just the first watch and we still have to wait for the rest of the committee for another 3 weeks...


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 23, 2020)

Haruki said:


> How many unique viewers did you get? Or any downloads? Im worried that this was just the first watch and we still have to wait for the rest of the committee for another 3 weeks...



Oh - is it meant to be downloadable? I didn't see that written anywhere in the application guidelines. I even asked admissions and they didn't respond to that question. 
I disabled download cause I wanted to see if they would be watching it.
I had one view at the admissions stage - then received an email saying it had gone to selection. 
I have 2 views on Thursday. One from the vimeo link and one from an 'unknown' source ... which is strange as I provided the vimeo link so no idea what that's about.

Also how many members of the committee have to watch it? Surely a few editing / producing people who have analytics and are invited to interviews would know this - how many views did you guys have before being asked to interview?


----------



## Haruki (Jun 23, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Oh - is it meant to be downloadable? I didn't see that written anywhere in the application guidelines. I even asked admissions and they didn't respond to that question.
> I disabled download cause I wanted to see if they would be watching it.
> I had one view at the admissions stage - then received an email saying it had gone to selection.
> I have 2 views on Thursday. One from the vimeo link and one from an 'unknown' source ... which is strange as I provided the vimeo link so no idea what that's about.
> ...


I wasn't sure myself, but they downloaded it after they watched it... I wouldn't worry about it, I bet they just downloaded it for their convenience.
As for the "unknown" source - I think NFTS has some sort of admissions system, to which the committee logs in and can review our applications there. 

I got two views from two different viewers too. I assumed that all 3 co-heads of directing would watch it, but maybe two is enough. God knows how many are at the interview... Also did they watch yours 100% through?


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 24, 2020)

Haruki said:


> I wasn't sure myself, but they downloaded it after they watched it... I wouldn't worry about it, I bet they just downloaded it for their convenience.
> As for the "unknown" source - I think NFTS has some sort of admissions system, to which the committee logs in and can review our applications there.
> 
> I got two views from two different viewers too. I assumed that all 3 co-heads of directing would watch it, but maybe two is enough. God knows how many are at the interview... Also did they watch yours 100% through?



I only have vimeo plus so I don't see in depth analytics. I can't see when each view played too and the admin team only watched the first minute to make sure it worked I think.

Did they for you? it's good they downloaded it! That must mean they want it for later. 

Ha love this in depth analysis. I reckon we'll know end of this week or next


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 24, 2020)

You guys all get two views?! I only got one from two weeks ago I think I'm done. The viewer watched my 24-minute short 100% through though, maybe there is hope, I don't know


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> You guys all get two views?! I only got one from two weeks ago I think I'm done. The viewer watched my 24-minute short 100% through though, maybe there is hope, I don't know




Oh there is definitely hope! The unknown thing might have been fluke - as in maybe they tried to go through the uni site and it didn't work so they had to watch on the vimeo link. I can't see what the view rate was so it might have been a detour to watching it.

Did they download it? Is that a thing?


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 24, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Oh there is definitely hope! The unknown thing might have been fluke - as in maybe they tried to go through the uni site and it didn't work so they had to watch on the vimeo link. I can't see what the view rate was so it might have been a detour to watching it.
> 
> Did they download it? Is that a thing?


Yeah maybe you are right. Thanks for lighting my hopes up haha.

Unfortunately they didn't download my video. But I wouldn't worry too much about that since, as you said, it wasn't mentioned in the guideline


----------



## avap1 (Jun 24, 2020)

has anyone heard anything for screenwriting?


----------



## Haruki (Jun 24, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> You guys all get two views?! I only got one from two weeks ago I think I'm done. The viewer watched my 24-minute short 100% through though, maybe there is hope, I don't know


In total I have three - 1 view of 1% from 2 weeks ago and 2 views of 98% from Wednesday. But honestly after talking to you guys here, I understand their system even less.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 24, 2020)

avap1 said:


> has anyone heard anything for screenwriting?


Haven’t heard anything yet 😜 I sent my application in right at the end of May for screenwriting, so just over 3 weeks now. My dashboard still says selection panel. It would appear some specialisms are hearing back quicker, or I’m already on the rejection pile!😆


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 24, 2020)

Had the interview for Editing today, there were 3 people and they were quite cold throughout, but don’t let that discourage you! I think it is just their way of checking how you handle pressure and some criticism


----------



## Haruki (Jun 24, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> Had the interview for Editing today, there were 3 people and they were quite cold throughout, but don’t let that discourage you! I think it is just their way of checking how you handle pressure and some criticism


Did you have the head of editing Richard Cox and some two other tutors? Or was there anyone from admissions, former alumni, etc?


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jun 24, 2020)

avap1 said:


> has anyone heard anything for screenwriting?



Nooooooooooooo. Nada. 😩


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 24, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Did you have the head of editing Richard Cox and some two other tutors? Or was there anyone from admissions, former alumni, etc?


Yes Richard Cox and two tutors


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 24, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Did you have the head of editing Richard Cox and some two other tutors? Or was there anyone from admissions, former alumni, etc?



How do you know so much? Even the heads of other departments haha


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 24, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Did you have the head of editing Richard Cox and some two other tutors? Or was there anyone from admissions, former alumni, etc?


Did they show you a film and ask you to comment?


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Nooooooooooooo. Nada. 😩



Screenwriter must not have gone to interview stage! Same for DF


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 24, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Did they show you a film and ask you to comment?


Yes you get sent a pdf with 3 links to films, you choose the one you’d like to watch and analyze


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 24, 2020)

Fellas, fellas, fellas! (This includes you, fellas without y chromosome)

Repeat after me please: We. Will. Never. Know.

We will never know the exact process times, we will never know the logic they use to grade us, we will never be thoroughly prepared, and once the results finally come, we will never know why they were what they were.

If I can tell you something from a lifetime of rejection (and working in HR), it is this: You are not in control of the process. Let go.

Let go, because the only thing you are doing is giving yourself anxiety, stretching time and, if you are rejected, creating a future psychological storm for yourself. Just let the fokin go.

It will never be 100% up to us to get accepted, just as it will never be 100% because of us if we are rejected. 

So, want some cinnamon rolls while we wait?


----------



## Unfortunately (Jun 25, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> So, want some cinnamon rolls while we wait?


I'm more or less genetically coded to never turn down cinnamon rolls. So, yes.


----------



## RG2029 (Jun 25, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Fellas, fellas, fellas! (This includes you, fellas without y chromosome)
> 
> Repeat after me please: We. Will. Never. Know.
> 
> ...




Emotionally, mentally and physically I know all this ... but it has been quite fun to analyse and get a spy gate community going about something we are all so powerless in. 

You are 100% right though - it is whipping up a storm. 

Send one a those cinnamon rolls this way and lets all just chill. We can get our trauma drama from 'I May Destroy You' and 'Russian Doll'


----------



## dub123 (Jun 25, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Also how many members of the committee have to watch it? Surely a few editing / producing people who have analytics and are invited to interviews would know this - how many views did you guys have before being asked to interview?



Producing course doesn't require visual materials - just essay questions and a written creative proposal. So honestly no idea!

Interview tomorrow, eek...


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 25, 2020)

RG2029 said:


> Emotionally, mentally and physically I know all this ... but it has been quite fun to analyse and get a spy gate community going about something we are all so powerless in.
> 
> You are 100% right though - it is whipping up a storm.
> 
> Send one a those cinnamon rolls this way and lets all just chill. We can get our trauma drama from 'I May Destroy You' and 'Russian Doll'



I mean, I agree! Being here and talking to people is great, especially seeing stuff like our shorts or portfolios (although I wish more people had posted theirs) After all "Suffering with friends is half suffering" and things like talking about our interviews (when they god damn happen) is very useful and cathartic. Sort of like comparing answers after an exam hahaha

However, I had to write the above post because the tone was going from "jittery" to "panicky" and that is never a good sign.

I hope we can all avoid going down that road.


----------



## shish (Jun 26, 2020)

You're all talented filmmakers no matter what happens! Remember, anything you produce will always be better than Game of Thrones season 8


----------



## omggirlz (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi I feel like this will prove to be a very stupid question but were screenwriting applicants meant to have got their references in to the Registry at the same time as the overall application was sent off? Or will the school notify our referees in their own time?


----------



## VCalavera (Jun 26, 2020)

shish said:


> You're all talented filmmakers no matter what happens! Remember, anything you produce will always be better than Game of Thrones season 8


 
HA!

...

...

still hurts T.T


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jun 27, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> Hey!
> I am actually in a very similar place. I have an offer from MetFilm but find it super sketchy that I need to pay 5k upfront to secure my place. The interview was also conducted by a single administrator with no one from the department itself and it was basically me repeating everything I had written in my personal statement... I obviously don't want to put all my eggs in one basket and count on NFTS accepting me but I also don't want to pay 5k this instant, feels very manipulative!
> I'd say if not NFTS, go for LFS.


Hi there, sorry for the late reply but here's an update. I got my place at the LFS and went for that because the interview just really made me feel like they had the student's interests in mind more than the Met did and LFS seem less money-minded tbh. And I totally agree with you about the manipulative aspect of the Met, really seems like they're trying to pressure students into accepting. 

Wish you all the best, I'm very excited to start at LFS


----------



## wizard08 (Jun 27, 2020)

omggirlz said:


> Hi I feel like this will prove to be a very stupid question but were screenwriting applicants meant to have got their references in to the Registry at the same time as the overall application was sent off? Or will the school notify our referees in their own time?


They tell you to ask your referees to send their letters when you get your interview date


----------



## TheUnenlightenedOne (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey y'all, just checking in re MA Screenwriting applicants, anyone heard a peep yet? I applied on May 30th so hoping we will hear something any day now.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jun 29, 2020)

TheUnenlightenedOne said:


> Hey y'all, just checking in re MA Screenwriting applicants, anyone heard a peep yet? I applied on May 30th so hoping we will hear something any day now.


Nothing for DF - maybe this will be the week


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jun 29, 2020)

TheUnenlightenedOne said:


> Hey y'all, just checking in re MA Screenwriting applicants, anyone heard a peep yet? I applied on May 30th so hoping we will hear something any day now.



Nada. I haven't heard anything...


----------



## omggirlz (Jun 29, 2020)

TheUnenlightenedOne said:


> Hey y'all, just checking in re MA Screenwriting applicants, anyone heard a peep yet? I applied on May 30th so hoping we will hear something any day now.



I emailed the Registry on the 17th June and they said we will be told ‘by next week’. What that actually means in terms of dates I don’t know...


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jun 29, 2020)

Long wait, since applying in feb for both LFS and NFTS. 4mths and counting, probably getting some form of reply in july


----------



## shish (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm kind of worried they won't get back to me in time because I have other offers and the deadline to accept is in two weeks


----------



## Pluto (Jun 29, 2020)

TheUnenlightenedOne said:


> Hey y'all, just checking in re MA Screenwriting applicants, anyone heard a peep yet? I applied on May 30th so hoping we will hear something any day now.


Yeah me too. I’ve not heard anything yet.🤞


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jun 29, 2020)

shish said:


> I'm kind of worried they won't get back to me in time because I have other offers and the deadline to accept is in two weeks



What other offers do u have?


----------



## Jeroz (Jun 29, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Long wait, since applying in feb for both LFS and NFTS. 4mths and counting, probably getting some form of reply in july


Hey, you haven't heard anything from LFS since Feb? I applied around the end of May and nothing's heard either, it seems I'm not the only person ghosted by LFS's admission team


----------



## AK006 (Jun 29, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Long wait, since applying in feb for both LFS and NFTS. 4mths and counting, probably getting some form of reply in july


Which intake did you apply for ?


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jun 29, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> Hey, you haven't heard anything from LFS since Feb? I applied around the end of May and nothing's heard either, it seems I'm not the only person ghosted by LFS's admission team


Yes, no interview nor rejection. Since feb


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jun 29, 2020)

AK006 said:


> Which intake did you apply for ?


For the Sept 2020 for LFS


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 1, 2020)

Any news guys? I have like 5 complete views on my short film and haven't heard a word yet for Directing Fiction.


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Any news guys? I have like 5 complete views on my short film and haven't heard a word yet for Directing Fiction.


Nothing


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 1, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Any news guys? I have like 5 complete views on my short film and haven't heard a word yet for Directing Fiction.


 Nope


----------



## VeryExcited94 (Jul 2, 2020)

I just found out I got into directing/producing science and natural history! I had an interview last week


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 2, 2020)

VeryExcited94 said:


> I just found out I got into directing/producing science and natural history! I had an interview last week


Congratulations!


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 2, 2020)

Probably won't be this week, either.


----------



## Acelya (Jul 2, 2020)

I had my interview last week for NFTS Editing and today I just found out that I didn't get offered a place. I wish you all the best and good luck with your applications.


----------



## wizard08 (Jul 3, 2020)

I was invited to the Editing workshop! Hope you all get some good news as well 😊 still can’t believe no one received any update regarding DF!


----------



## Elbow07 (Jul 3, 2020)

Acelya said:


> I had my interview last week for NFTS Editing and today I just found out that I didn't get offered a place. I wish you all the best and good luck with your applications.


Sorry to hear @Acelya. You could try again next year. They mentioned on the DF vitiual open day that recurring applicants are quite common and many people get in the second or third time. I don't now if it's the same for Editing but I don't see why not.




VCalavera said:


> I mean, I agree! Being here and talking to people is great, especially seeing stuff like our shorts or portfolios (although I wish more people had posted theirs) After all "Suffering with friends is half suffering"



Okay @VCalavera - I do like the sound of suffering less so I'll share 😋


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 3, 2020)

Elbow07 said:


> Sorry to hear @Acelya. You could try again next year. They mentioned on the DF vitiual open day that recurring applicants are quite common and many people get in the second or third time. I don't now if it's the same for Editing but I don't see why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaaaaaay! I'll go watch it now


----------



## VeryExcited94 (Jul 3, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> Congratulations!


Thankyou!! I’m still in a state of shock to be honest


----------



## ChrisL297 (Jul 4, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> Hey, you haven't heard anything from LFS since Feb? I applied around the end of May and nothing's heard either, it seems I'm not the only person ghosted by LFS's admission team


If it’s any help, I applied to LFS for screenwriting and heard back with an interview offer on the 10th June, interviewed on the 15th of June, then got my place on the 19th


----------



## JMini (Jul 4, 2020)

Anybody applied for MA Film Studies, Programming and Curation? I'm trying to find if anyone else is applying for this course


----------



## hr213 (Jul 6, 2020)

Have any Screenwriting applicants heard back? x


----------



## Pluto (Jul 6, 2020)

hr213 said:


> Have any Screenwriting applicants heard back? x


I’ve not heard anything yet 🤞


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 6, 2020)

hr213 said:


> Have any Screenwriting applicants heard back? x



Yeah I heard back. Wasn't chosen  

Hopeful though because at the end of the email it says "we may be in touch at a later date with details of alternative NFTS courses that we feel may be suitable for your specific skillset" and I did also apply for Directing Fiction. So hopefully those aren't just words and there is a genuine chance there. But yeah, didn't make the Screenwriting course. Gl and congrats to those who applied for the course and for those that got in


----------



## Pluto (Jul 6, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Yeah I heard back. Wasn't chosen
> 
> Hopeful though because at the end of the email it says "we may be in touch at a later date with details of alternative NFTS courses that we feel may be suitable for your specific skillset" and I did also apply for Directing Fiction. So hopefully those aren't just words and there is a genuine chance there. But yeah, didn't make the Screenwriting course. Gl and congrats to those who applied for the course and for those that got in


Sorry to hear that - good luck for DF 🤞


----------



## Siddharth Menon (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey Guys, just joining the bandwagon here. I've applied for the Direction Fiction course at NFTS and haven't heard anything yet too. Though I must say, looking at the brilliant short films done by you guys ( from whatever I saw that is) my chances seem pretty slim.  But anyways, lets see! All the best to all of us!


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 6, 2020)

Siddharth Menon said:


> Hey Guys, just joining the bandwagon here. I've applied for the Direction Fiction course at NFTS and haven't heard anything yet too. Though I must say, looking at the brilliant short films done by you guys ( from whatever I saw that is) my chances seem pretty slim.  But anyways, lets see! All the best to all of us!



Welcome to the waiting room hahaha


----------



## TheUnenlightenedOne (Jul 7, 2020)

I didn't get onto Screenwriting guys  Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 7, 2020)

I called today and asked about DF. They said they'll respond by either mid or late July. I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I called today and asked about DF. They said they'll respond by either mid or late July. I'm tired of waiting!


Mid to late July. Well at least that’s something, thanks Ringo. It won’t be this week then


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 7, 2020)

TheUnenlightenedOne said:


> I didn't get onto Screenwriting guys  Best of luck to you all!!!



  Sorry to hear that


----------



## Haruki (Jul 7, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I called today and asked about DF. They said they'll respond by either mid or late July. I'm tired of waiting!


Thanks for the update Ringo.  Did you speak with DF faculty directly, or someone from registry or the front desk? Because there seems to be quite a lot of contradictory information.


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 9, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Thanks for the update Ringo.  Did you speak with DF faculty directly, or someone from registry or the front desk? Because there seems to be quite a lot of contradictory information.



I called the school and they transferred me to registry. I was put on hold a couple of times so I couldn't really tell who it was, not to a certainty anyway. What contradictory info did you hear?


----------



## Haruki (Jul 9, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I called the school and they transferred me to registry. I was put on hold a couple of times so I couldn't really tell who it was, not to a certainty anyway. What contradictory info did you hear?


From what I've heard we are supposed to hear who gets to the next stage within 6 weeks of the deadline according to the registry, meaning 12.7.
But within that I've heard multiple different dates, but all are guesses IMO (this is regarding DF only). My guess is we all hear back on 13.7.


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 10, 2020)

Haruki said:


> From what I've heard we are supposed to hear who gets to the next stage within 6 weeks of the deadline according to the registry, meaning 12.7.
> But within that I've heard multiple different dates, but all are guesses IMO (this is regarding DF only). My guess is we all hear back on 13.7.


 
Well, I sure hope you're right, Mister, 'cause I gots tired of waitin'


----------



## Lucy1251 (Jul 12, 2020)

Has anyone here applied to NFTS for the Production Design program?


----------



## Haruki (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey guys, I’ve received an invite for a DF interview today. Did anyone else hear back?


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 13, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, I’ve received an invite for a DF interview today. Did anyone else hear back?


 
Congrats, bro! No haven't heard a thing, sadly. Guess that means a rejection is forthcoming.


----------



## Haruki (Jul 13, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Congrats, bro! No haven't heard a thing, sadly. Guess that means a rejection is forthcoming.


Thank you Ringo. Don’t give up, they might still be making decisions.


----------



## Tanvi13c (Jul 13, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Yeah I heard back. Wasn't chosen
> 
> Hopeful though because at the end of the email it says "we may be in touch at a later date with details of alternative NFTS courses that we feel may be suitable for your specific skillset" and I did also apply for Directing Fiction. So hopefully those aren't just words and there is a genuine chance there. But yeah, didn't make the Screenwriting course. Gl and congrats to those who applied for the course and for those that got in


Hey Jacob!! I had applied for both screenwriting and DF, Didn't get through screenwriting and got the exact same response as you did. Earlier today, got to know that I have been selected for the interview round for Directing Fiction  I'm usually a sufficiently confident person but I have a feeling I'll be a stuttering nervous wreck at the interview haha. It's the only place I've applied to since Columbia applications haven't opened up yet? Hoping it goes well. Best of luck to you, and everybody reading this <3


----------



## Haruki (Jul 13, 2020)

Tanvi13c said:


> Hey Jacob!! I had applied for both screenwriting and DF, Didn't get through screenwriting and got the exact same response as you did. Earlier today, got to know that I have been selected for the interview round for Directing Fiction  I'm usually a sufficiently confident person but I have a feeling I'll be a stuttering nervous wreck at the interview haha. It's the only place I've applied to since Columbia applications haven't opened up yet? Hoping it goes well. Best of luck to you, and everybody reading this <3


Congrats!  Did you get a time and date for the interview or just a brief email confirming you got into the next stage?


----------



## Megada (Jul 13, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything new for Cinematography? I know the result is on the way, but it has been over 4 months since I applied, hahah...


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Jul 13, 2020)

Megada said:


> Has anyone heard anything new for Cinematography? I know the result is on the way, but it has been over 4 months since I applied, hahah...


I haven't, only thing I can say is that I received my rejection last year 1.5 months after the submission deadline


----------



## Megada (Jul 14, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> I haven't, only thing I can say is that I received my rejection last year 1.5 months after the submission deadline


Thanks mate! Let`s wait for the best! By the way, I admire your works and can not understand why you got the rejection last year!? I mean, your works are great!


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Jul 14, 2020)

Megada said:


> Thanks mate! Let`s wait for the best! By the way, I admire your works and can not understand why you got the rejection last year!? I mean, your works are great!



Thanks mate that's very kind. I try to look at this that there were better applicants so it also encourages me challenge myself for future applications. This is my 3rd one. 

How can I find your works?


----------



## Megada (Jul 14, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> Thanks mate that's very kind. I try to look at this that there were better applicants so it also encourages me challenge myself for future applications. This is my 3rd one.
> 
> How can I find your works?



I do not have a strong background as you do though, but I will PM you once I get the result. Cheers!


----------



## Sharad Patel (Jul 14, 2020)

Megada said:


> Has anyone heard anything new for Cinematography? I know the result is on the way, but it has been over 4 months since I applied, hahah...


Haven't heard anything myself yet! Hopefully we get some news soon, going crazy over here haha! Good luck to you both 👍👍


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 14, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, I’ve received an invite for a DF interview today. Did anyone else hear back?



Nothing yet, and my progress line looks the same it always has.


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 14, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Nothing yet, and my progress line looks the same it always has.


Maybe they're just keeping us on ice in case the early draft picks don't work out?


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 14, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> Maybe they're just keeping us on ice in case the early draft picks don't work out?



Don't know, but I'll hope till the end.  Has anyone gotten a DF rejection so far?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 15, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Don't know, but I'll hope till the end.  Has anyone gotten a DF rejection so far?


No, not an actual rejection. Starting to think the silence speaks for itself though lol


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 15, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Don't know, but I'll hope till the end.  Has anyone gotten a DF rejection so far?


Someone I know got a rejection email for DF a couple of days ago. The rest of us keep waiting!


----------



## Elbow07 (Jul 15, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> No, not an actual rejection. Starting to think the silence speaks for itself though lol



Same here. No rejection or invite to inteveiw and my Dashboard looks the same. Anyone else dying inside?  😂


----------



## Jeroz (Jul 15, 2020)

It's possible that they're still making decisions, but tbh it's more likely those of us who haven't received any letter are just substitutions for those who's already been selected


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> It's possible that they're still making decisions, but tbh it's more likely those of us who haven't received any letter are just substitutions for those who's already been selected


Suddenly I feel like Mario Götze. Not sure it's made the situation better. But certainly different.


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> It's possible that they're still making decisions, but tbh it's more likely those of us who haven't received any letter are just substitutions for those who's already been selected



I personally haven't heard back from DF and whilst I am in two minds about what's happening and what the status is, I do remember being at an open day like a year ago and the tutor saying in 2018 they had 500 applicants or something for only 8 spots (it's 10 this year). So whilst a part of me believes "yeah, it's a no, just a substitution, some have been successful already so chances are it's unsuccessful", a part of me keeps in mind that the applicants must've been in the 100s so to just be patient.


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 15, 2020)

So the registrar, Jen Warwick, says the committee continues its meetings and deliberations up until the 24th of July. This is the answer I got today. I haven't received anything yet, and I frankly think that given that some invitations have been sent out, my chances are probably slim to none. But then again, we don't know their process. It's possible the interviews are done in batches. Hard to speculate. 

And I won't deny, I'm a little depressed. My shorts have played at 3 Academy-qualifying festivals, including Clermont-Ferrand and TIFF (in addition to countless other less prestigious festivals). Not sure if I was supposed to win an Oscar before NFTS thought I was good enough for them. Mind you, this is my third (possibly) unsuccessful application.


----------



## AK006 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> So the registrar, Jen Warwick, says the committee continues its meetings and deliberations up until the 24th of July. This is the answer I got today. I haven't received anything yet, and I frankly think that given that some invitations have been sent out, my chances are probably slim to none. But then again, we don't know their process. It's possible the interviews are done in batches. Hard to speculate.
> 
> And I won't deny, I'm a little depressed. My shorts have played at 3 Academy-qualifying festivals, including Clermont-Ferrand and TIFF (in addition to countless other less prestigious festivals). Not sure if I was supposed to win an Oscar before NFTS thought I was good enough for them. Mind you, this is my third (possibly) unsuccessful application.


Don't mind me saying, that I believe you are putting yourself in a position where school's decision gonna decide your fate. We can't deny the fact that in large entertainment business is more holistically also depends on luck sometimes. I personally have not seen your profile, so can't really say but as you mentioned about your short getting into prestigious festivals it means you are already a good filmmaker regardless you get into school or not. Amen


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> So the registrar, Jen Warwick, says the committee continues its meetings and deliberations up until the 24th of July. This is the answer I got today. I haven't received anything yet, and I frankly think that given that some invitations have been sent out, my chances are probably slim to none. But then again, we don't know their process. It's possible the interviews are done in batches. Hard to speculate.
> 
> And I won't deny, I'm a little depressed. My shorts have played at 3 Academy-qualifying festivals, including Clermont-Ferrand and TIFF (in addition to countless other less prestigious festivals). Not sure if I was supposed to win an Oscar before NFTS thought I was good enough for them. Mind you, this is my third (possibly) unsuccessful application.


Film fests, academies, have their tastes or stream of directions. And one does not equal to another.  Unfortunately, not all good filmmakers can enter a good film school, not all quality films can enter a film fest.


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 15, 2020)

AK006 said:


> Don't mind me saying, that I believe you are putting yourself in a position where school's decision gonna decide your fate. We can't deny the fact that in large entertainment business is more holistically also depends on luck sometimes. I personally have not seen your profile, so can't really say but as you mentioned about your short getting into prestigious festivals it means you are already a good filmmaker regardless you get into school or not. Amen



I agree. There's something to be said about schools fast-tracking your entry into the industry and creating a invaluable network for you-- in addition to receiving training and exploring your own voice and techniques. I'm not saying it's the be all and end all. That would be ludicrous. But it's made me question their selection process and how it works. That's all.


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I agree. There's something to be said about schools fast-tracking your entry into the industry and creating a invaluable network for you-- in addition to receiving training and exploring your own voice and techniques. I'm not saying it's the be all and end all. That would be ludicrous. But it's made me question their selection process and how it works. That's all.


Well my screenwriting prof used to say this - Film Schools are the worst at digging for talents.


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 15, 2020)

Since Most of us are in the waiting room, do some people want to post their films so we watch each others stuff?


----------



## Jeroz (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I agree. There's something to be said about schools fast-tracking your entry into the industry and creating a invaluable network for you-- in addition to receiving training and exploring your own voice and techniques. I'm not saying it's the be all and end all. That would be ludicrous. But it's made me question their selection process and how it works. That's all.


Maybe the admissions think you are too good for schools, you would be better off keeping on making films and building your connection on your own lol.
I wouldn't even bother to go to film schools if I were you


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 15, 2020)

Orestis Angelidis said:


> Since Most of us are in the waiting room, do some people want to post their films so we watch each others stuff?


I would, but mine isn't really the finished article, so I can't. Sorry


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 15, 2020)

Orestis Angelidis said:


> Since Most of us are in the waiting room, do some people want to post their films so we watch each others stuff?



Mine and a few others are already posted, about page 4 maybe? I'd love to see yours.


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> I agree. There's something to be said about schools fast-tracking your entry into the industry and creating a invaluable network for you-- in addition to receiving training and exploring your own voice and techniques. I'm not saying it's the be all and end all. That would be ludicrous. But it's made me question their selection process and how it works. That's all.



Well, as I posted somewhere ago, I know from being on the other side (and knowing people on the other side) that selection processes are by necessity flawed. Are we really supposed to believe that out of 500+ only 8 have potential?  No, it is going to get to a point where you maybe have 40 people who could do well, and then you have to weed them out however you can, including by looking at increasingly ludicrous stuff.  

And that is assuming that the people selecting are all completely impartial and fair, which they are not. My guess is that just as with any other group of humans, some of them are assholes who fixate on stupid shit, and all it takes (If the committee works like in other schools) is for one of them to decide against you for the others to start questioning whether to select you or the the other candidate who is as good, but no one is raising shit about. 

Seriously, 12 angry men could be about a selection committee hahahaha


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 15, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Mine and a few others are already posted, about page 4 maybe? I'd love to see yours.


I will post it shortly, it has a password to watch though!


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Jul 15, 2020)

I applied (for Cinematography) with a showreel of scenes from 3 short films I made. Only one of them is public, the other 2 are being sent to festivals so I'd only share them in private (and have some screengrabs on my website).

This is the one that is public: 



 - Shot in Hungary for my graduation in BA. I think this forum is also a good space to meet other filmmakers looking for similar kind of challenges in their lives, so if you guys up for it, I think it would also be a good idea to have a meetup maybe in London? 

One of the best perks of a film school is to connect with others, but it shouldn't be a problem even if we are going to be rejected  (hopefully not)


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 15, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> I think this forum is also a good space to meet other filmmakers looking for similar kind of challenges in their lives, so if you guys up for it, I think it would also be a good idea to have a meetup maybe in London?
> 
> One of the best perks of a film school is to connect with others, but it shouldn't be a problem even if we are going to be rejected  (hopefully not)



I'd love to meet and create connections, but I live in Mexico City hahaha. If anyone is over on this side of the pond, then I'm down.  Virtually at least hahaha. I hate this pandemic.


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 15, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> I applied (for Cinematography) with a showreel of scenes from 3 short films I made. Only one of them is public, the other 2 are being sent to festivals so I'd only share them in private (and have some screengrabs on my website).
> 
> This is the one that is public:
> 
> ...


That is an excellent idea. I am London based so it would be quite easy for me to travel to any location (within the city) that we arrange to meet.


----------



## soybean (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> So the registrar, Jen Warwick, says the committee continues its meetings and deliberations up until the 24th of July. This is the answer I got today. I haven't received anything yet, and I frankly think that given that some invitations have been sent out, my chances are probably slim to none. But then again, we don't know their process. It's possible the interviews are done in batches. Hard to speculate.
> 
> And I won't deny, I'm a little depressed. My shorts have played at 3 Academy-qualifying festivals, including Clermont-Ferrand and TIFF (in addition to countless other less prestigious festivals). Not sure if I was supposed to win an Oscar before NFTS thought I was good enough for them. Mind you, this is my third (possibly) unsuccessful application.



wow you sound like a god. nfts must be scared of your immense talent.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 15, 2020)

soybean said:


> wow you sound like a god. nfts must be scared of your immense talent.


Lol


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 15, 2020)

soybean said:


> wow you sound like a god. nfts must be scared of your immense talent.



Lol, I didn't even remotely suggest that. But if you want to put words in my mouth, cool. Be like that.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> So the registrar, Jen Warwick, says the committee continues its meetings and deliberations up until the 24th of July. This is the answer I got today. I haven't received anything yet, and I frankly think that given that some invitations have been sent out, my chances are probably slim to none. But then again, we don't know their process. It's possible the interviews are done in batches. Hard to speculate.
> 
> And I won't deny, I'm a little depressed. My shorts have played at 3 Academy-qualifying festivals, including Clermont-Ferrand and TIFF (in addition to countless other less prestigious festivals). Not sure if I was supposed to win an Oscar before NFTS thought I was good enough for them. Mind you, this is my third (possibly) unsuccessful application.


You’ve clearly got talent. I really wouldn’t worry too much about a film school with three strong shorts under your belt. Just keep going


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 16, 2020)

Here is my short. Cheers


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 16, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Here is my short. Cheers


What a wonderful short film! Bravo!


----------



## Haruki (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey guys, did anyone receive any further corespondence from the NFTS?


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 17, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, did anyone receive any further corespondence from the NFTS?


Nada bro


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 17, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, did anyone receive any further corespondence from the NFTS?


No, but like so many of the others I still haven't really been told anything one way or the other.


----------



## soybean (Jul 18, 2020)

Does anyone know the prospect of scholarship for international students? I'm invited to do workshop but I don't know if I can attend because NFTS scholarship seems to be only eligible for UK students.


----------



## AK006 (Jul 18, 2020)

soybean said:


> Does anyone know the prospect of scholarship for international students? I'm invited to do workshop but I don't know if I can attend because NFTS scholarship seems to be only eligible for UK students.


Is that for DF ?


----------



## soybean (Jul 18, 2020)

AK006 said:


> Is that for DF ?



Does it matter? I'm really curious about the scholarship prospect for non-UK nationals.


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 18, 2020)

soybean said:


> Does anyone know the prospect of scholarship for international students? I'm invited to do workshop but I don't know if I can attend because NFTS scholarship seems to be only eligible for UK students.


It seems to be mainly for the UK, but you should probably call them and ask. I'm sure they have some member of staff who deals with this sort of thing


----------



## Megada (Jul 18, 2020)

soybean said:


> Does it matter? I'm really curious about the scholarship prospect for non-UK nationals.



Check the school website: FAQs

Q: Am I eligible for financial aid?
A: We can only offer NFTS funding and scholarships to UK applicants. However occasionally we do have some other Scholarships available to EU and International applicants depending on the course you are applying for. This information should be included on each course page. We also administer the US Federal Loan for American students which you can find out more about here.

By the way, it is helpful and nice of you to answer the AK006`s question to those who have not heard anything from the admission office. Cheers!


----------



## soybean (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks, I've read that website before. Looking for someone with actual knowledge/experience in this matter. 
It's not for DF and the course is not listed on this forum haha.
Also, telling you what anyone's workshop is for won't change anything regarding your application. Cheers.


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 18, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, I’ve received an invite for a DF interview today. Did anyone else hear back?



Hey, Haruki, when is your interview?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2020)

soybean said:


> and the course is not listed on this forum haha.


Is there a course that I should add to the forum list?


----------



## VeryExcited94 (Jul 18, 2020)

soybean said:


> Thanks, I've read that website before. Looking for someone with actual knowledge/experience in this matter.
> It's not for DF and the course is not listed on this forum haha.
> Also, telling you what anyone's workshop is for won't change anything regarding your application. Cheers.



Then why are you asking a forum of people applying to the school? Why not contact the school itself? If you’ve already read that website you’ll know as much as we do.


----------



## JMini (Jul 18, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Is there a course that I should add to the forum list?


Could you please add MA Film Studies, Programming and Curation for NFTS please!! I've applied for that course


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2020)

JMini said:


> Could you please add MA Film Studies, Programming and Curation for NFTS please!! I've applied for that course


Added to the pulldown menu for applications in the database!


----------



## Haruki (Jul 18, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Hey, Haruki, when is your interview?


The week after this one. Did you hear back?


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 18, 2020)

Haruki said:


> The week after this one. Did you hear back?



Nope, just curious. I wanted to see if the interval from email to interview was a big one, and also to know when I can ask you about it hahaha.  I applied to a film school 2 years ago that had interviews like, two days after they sent the email. It was a bit crazy to be honest.

Besides that, I'm still Schrodinger's applicant.


----------



## Haruki (Jul 19, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Nope, just curious. I wanted to see if the interval from email to interview was a big one, and also to know when I can ask you about it hahaha.  I applied to a film school 2 years ago that had interviews like, two days after they sent the email. It was a bit crazy to be honest.
> 
> Besides that, I'm still Schrodinger's applicant.


I'm sorry to hear that man, I really don't get why they keep people in the dark...


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 19, 2020)

Usually they send rejection email after they interview the prospects, that's the trend with USA film schools. Well, because interviewing prospects is just a higher priority than sending mass rejection emails for now.


----------



## soybean (Jul 19, 2020)

VeryExcited94 said:


> Then why are you asking a forum of people applying to the school? Why not contact the school itself? If you’ve already read that website you’ll know as much as we do.



Based on my experience, when you ask a school they will tell you so many opportunities that happen to have star marks at the end. "Oh you can get scholarship but...", "Yes you can get financial aid but...". 
Asking people with real experience will let you know other opportunities and even scholarships that are unheard of before because it varies from every individual.


----------



## soybean (Jul 19, 2020)

VeryExcited94 said:


> Then why are you asking a forum of people applying to the school? Why not contact the school itself? If you’ve already read that website you’ll know as much as we do.



also, usually there are alumni or current students going back to this forum, so that’s why I’m asking here.


----------



## Lucy1251 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey all- I’ve had a hard time emailing NFTS. Wondering if anyone else here has had the same problem? I find myself emailing them multiple times with no response. They finally respond after usually my second email. I’m sure this is due to covid but wondering if anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## Tanvi13c (Jul 20, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey guys, did anyone receive any further corespondence from the NFTS?


Yes! I have my online interview on the 30th of this month. Apparently there is also a half hour test before that.


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 20, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Hey all- I’ve had a hard time emailing NFTS. Wondering if anyone else here has had the same problem? I find myself emailing them multiple times with no response. They finally respond after usually my second email. I’m sure this is due to covid but wondering if anyone else has had this problem?



Yeah, they do eventually respond though (in my limited experience). Kind of makes sense considering that they are in the middle of the admissions seasons and have thousands of applicants (and are working from home, covid, etc.).


----------



## Megada (Jul 20, 2020)

Tanvi13c said:


> Yes! I have my online interview on the 30th of this month. Apparently there is also a half hour test before that.


In those months of waiting, whether for the axe to fall or for happiness to strike, the suffering is the same. I would not understand if the school just hold to send the rejection letters until the end of the interviews.🥶


----------



## Chris W (Jul 20, 2020)

Megada said:


> In those months of waiting, whether for the axe to fall or for happiness to strike, the suffering is the same.



That's deep.  But I feel you. Waiting sucks.



Megada said:


> I would not understand if the school just hold to send the rejection letters until the end of the interviews.🥶



Maybe they wait until after interviews in case some of the interviews are completely horrible and they want to go back to the pool of applicants?


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi all! I'm going to be starting in 2021, was sent the acceptance email and have sent back my acceptance letters/deposit etc a few weeks ago but still haven't had the unconditional offer reply. Has anyone else yet?


----------



## Megada (Jul 20, 2020)

savage_99 said:


> Hi all! I'm going to be starting in 2021, was sent the acceptance email and have sent back my acceptance letters/deposit etc a few weeks ago but still haven't had the unconditional offer reply. Has anyone else yet?


Congratulations! May I know your course?


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 20, 2020)

savage_99 said:


> Hi all! I'm going to be starting in 2021, was sent the acceptance email and have sent back my acceptance letters/deposit etc a few weeks ago but still haven't had the unconditional offer reply. Has anyone else yet?


 Awesome! Good for you. What's the course? Is it directing fiction?


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi! Anybody here applied for Digital Effects? Just got an email saying its now in the selection panel :O


----------



## Lucy1251 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Yeah, they do eventually respond though (in my limited experience). Kind of makes sense considering that they are in the middle of the admissions seasons and have thousands of applicants (and are working from home, covid, etc.).


Yes it does! Thank you!


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 20, 2020)

Megada said:


> Congratulations! May I know your course?


Thankyou! It’s directing/producing science and natural history!


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 20, 2020)

savage_99 said:


> Hi all! I'm going to be starting in 2021, was sent the acceptance email and have sent back my acceptance letters/deposit etc a few weeks ago but still haven't had the unconditional offer reply. Has anyone else yet?



Congrats!


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Awesome! Good for you. What's the course? Is it directing fiction?


Thankyou! I’m beyond excited. Science/natural history


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 21, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Congrats!


Thankyou!!


----------



## hbr (Jul 22, 2020)

savage_99 said:


> Thankyou! It’s directing/producing science and natural history!



congrats! hope you all the best there.
could you please tell us a bit about the test before the interview? as I understand there is a test, taking half an hour before the interview, was it taken from you? what's that?


----------



## Joepaolella7 (Jul 23, 2020)

Has anyone gotten an interview or heard anything at all about directing fiction?


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 23, 2020)

hbr said:


> congrats! hope you all the best there.
> could you please tell us a bit about the test before the interview? as I understand there is a test, taking half an hour before the interview, was it taken from you? what's that?


I just had an interview! It lasted about 30 mins. The test may be for other courses?


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 23, 2020)

Joepaolella7 said:


> Has anyone gotten an interview or heard anything at all about directing fiction?



Hello new person! Two people got invites for interviews for DF, as far as I know the rest of us haven't heard back, no invite, no rejection. 

Orestis mentioned that someone he knew had gotten a rejection, which led some others to speculate we were not first choices for interviews, but we were being kept in the process as substitutions.  No one knows really lol. 

The waiting continues ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 24, 2020)

I have received the rejection email As of today. For directing fiction. From nfts. 
Sample email as follows :


----------



## Megada (Jul 24, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> I have received the rejection email As of today. For directing fiction. From nfts.
> Sample email as follows :View attachment 1842


😿 Cheer up, mate! A least you don`t have to keep waiting anymore. What is your plan next?


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 24, 2020)

Megada said:


> 😿 Cheer up, mate! A least you don`t have to keep waiting anymore. What is your plan next?



Wait for LFS as they have rolled my application to the next intake.


----------



## Megada (Jul 24, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Wait for LFS as they have rolled my application to the next intake.


Way to go! I am planning on LFS as well, but still, waiting for the NFTS result first.


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 24, 2020)

Megada said:


> Way to go! I am planning on LFS as well, but still, waiting for the NFTS result first.


Plan Ahead, no harm.


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 24, 2020)

Rejecteeeedddddd. Ah well, gave it my best. Good luck to everyone else and congrats to those that eventually get in. My last shot goes to LFS 🤞🏿


----------



## Orestis Angelidis (Jul 24, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Rejecteeeedddddd. Ah well, gave it my best. Good luck to everyone else and congrats to those that eventually get in. My last shot goes to LFS 🤞🏿


Sorry to hear that Jacob. Best of luck with LFS and your future endeavours!


----------



## ccascon (Jul 24, 2020)

Does anyone has news about Cinematography?


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 24, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Rejecteeeedddddd. Ah well, gave it my best. Good luck to everyone else and congrats to those that eventually get in. My last shot goes to LFS 🤞🏿


Tough luck, man. Hopefully your LFS application works out


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 24, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaand rejected! With the exact same email 😅

Well, no matter, one more to the tally and we march on.  It's been a pleasure guys, maybe I'll catch up with some of you next year eh?


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 24, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaand rejected! With the exact same email 😅
> 
> Well, no matter, one more to the tally and we march on.  It's been a pleasure guys, maybe I'll catch up with some of you next year eh?



Anxiously waiting for my rejection letter, lol. No matter, guys. We gave it all we could.


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 24, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Anxiously waiting for my rejection letter, lol. No matter, guys. We gave it all we could.


I'm in the same boat. Guess Monday is the day, unless they're still open


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 24, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I'm in the same boat. Guess Monday is the day, unless they're still open



Yeah, at this point, I'd rather just get it over with. Seems really odd, because the natural assumption would be that rejection letters are sent en masse.


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 24, 2020)

Well... I can add the MetFilmSchool to the LFS in terms of applications. Where Tomisin Adepeju went. That's at least two locations closer to home. Shame about the NFTS but "everything happens for a reason".


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 24, 2020)

Any lfs applicant here?


----------



## Jacobbbb (Jul 24, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> Any lfs applicant here?



🙋🏿‍♂️


----------



## ZiweiYao (Jul 24, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> 🙋🏿‍♂️


Any update?


----------



## Sharad Patel (Jul 24, 2020)

ccascon said:


> Does anyone has news about Cinematography?


Haven't heard anything about cinematography yet, but that's just me. Hoping for some kind of correspondence soon!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 24, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Well... I can add the MetFilmSchool to the LFS in terms of applications. Where Tomisin Adepeju went. That's at least two locations closer to home. Shame about the NFTS but "everything happens for a reason".





ZiweiYao said:


> Any lfs applicant here?



Be sure to add your Applications to the database is you haven't already.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 24, 2020)

Ringo Scissorhands said:


> Yeah, at this point, I'd rather just get it over with. Seems really odd, because the natural assumption would be that rejection letters are sent en masse.



I knooooow! Some people were rejected two weeks ago! Couldn't they have let me know THEN? 😬 And indeed, our only responsibility was to give our all.

I wonder if this site has a general, milling-about forum where we could hang and see each others work unrelated to a school application. In any case Ringo, I hope your work keeps being featured in festivals, and that I may join you someday.


----------



## Megada (Jul 24, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I'm in the same boat. Guess Monday is the day, unless they're still open


Monday is the day. 🥶


----------



## Lucy1251 (Jul 25, 2020)

Question- my application just changed to “selection panel” and I received an email notifying me and also telling me to start researching financial aid options. Is this the process for every application? Or a good sign? 😬


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Question- my application just changed to “selection panel” and I received an email notifying me and also telling me to start researching financial aid options. Is this the process for every application? Or a good sign? 😬


That's the normal thing I think, got that one a while ago as well


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Question- my application just changed to “selection panel” and I received an email notifying me and also telling me to start researching financial aid options. Is this the process for every application? Or a good sign? 😬



It's standard process.


----------



## shish (Jul 26, 2020)

Got the rejection email on Friday and I have to say, I'm kind of relieved?


----------



## chickenfilletom (Jul 26, 2020)

ccascon said:


> Does anyone has news about Cinematography?


I had an interview but have not heard since...


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 26, 2020)

shish said:


> Got the rejection email on Friday and I have to say, I'm kind of relieved?


Beats not knowing


----------



## ultviodre (Jul 26, 2020)

chickenfilletom said:


> I had an interview but have not heard since...



How long ago was your interview and when were you notified about it? Guess the rest of us our out. Haven’t heard anything since getting into the selection panel part of the process.


----------



## Sharad Patel (Jul 27, 2020)

chickenfilletom said:


> I had an interview but have not heard since...


When did you have your interview bud?


----------



## Elbow07 (Jul 27, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaand rejected! With the exact same email 😅
> 
> Well, no matter, one more to the tally and we march on.  It's been a pleasure guys, maybe I'll catch up with some of you next year eh?



Ditto! Rejected with the same email too. Fully intend to apply again next year and just work my butt off the next 12 months making films so they can't reject me next year 😈 

Anyone here interested in working on something together? I'm based in Brighton, UK. Can collaborate on any projects in London and the South East.


----------



## TrouserSnake (Jul 27, 2020)

Elbow07 said:


> Ditto! Rejected with the same email too. Fully intend to apply again next year and just work my butt off the next 12 months making films so they can't reject me next year 😈
> 
> Anyone here interested in working on something together? I'm based in Brighton, UK. Can collaborate on any projects in London and the South East.



London based DP here. Would be happy to work on stuff together


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Jul 27, 2020)

London based DP here as well! But also happy to help in cam assisting or lighting


----------



## Sharad Patel (Jul 27, 2020)

Elbow07 said:


> Ditto! Rejected with the same email too. Fully intend to apply again next year and just work my butt off the next 12 months making films so they can't reject me next year 😈
> 
> Anyone here interested in working on something together? I'm based in Brighton, UK. Can collaborate on any projects in London and the South East.


DP based in Ireland at the moment but looking to get back to London next year where I'm originally from, so would be great to collaborate. Happy to cam op or assist as well  👍


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Jul 27, 2020)

Got the rejection email on Friday - LFS it is. Now, how to pay for it? Lol we’ll see how that goes. I deferred my intake though so I don’t start until May 2021.

Also I’m London based and I write and direct, working on something together sounds cool. I’m trying to write scripts before I enrol so I do also wanna make or short or two so if you guys are gonna do something id be interested 

Good luck everybody in all that you do


----------



## Jeroz (Jul 27, 2020)

Still no rejection letter for DF. I know I'm already done but just can't let it go completely before receiving an official rejection. Weird feeling :/


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 27, 2020)

Another day, still no response. It's getting a bit ridiculous


----------



## Ringo Scissorhands (Jul 27, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> Another day, still no response. It's getting a bit ridiculous



You might want to view your dashboard on their website and check your application. I haven't received any emails, but I can see that I've been rejected on the dashboard.  I've been so ready for this that I didn't feel a single thing.


----------



## Unfortunately (Jul 27, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> Another day, still no response. It's getting a bit ridiculous


Scratch that, finally got the rejection


----------



## JMini (Jul 27, 2020)

I know I'm not applying for DF or Cinematography, but I've got to the interview stage! Anybody have any tips? I got nervous just opening the email! 😅


----------



## chickenfilletom (Jul 28, 2020)

Sharad Patel said:


> When did you have your interview bud?


On the 17th!


----------



## chickenfilletom (Jul 28, 2020)

ultviodre said:


> How long ago was your interview and when were you notified about it? Guess the rest of us our out. Haven’t heard anything since getting into the selection panel part of the process.


I had it on the 17th and was notified a week beforehand


----------



## savage_99 (Jul 28, 2020)

JMini said:


> I know I'm not applying for DF or Cinematography, but I've got to the interview stage! Anybody have any tips? I got nervous just opening the email! 😅



I’m doing a different course but from my interview I’d advise just knowing your application super well and considering what you don’t like in your area as well as what you do like! I was asked something along the lines of what I’d been watching recently that I didn’t like that much


----------



## JMini (Jul 28, 2020)

savage_99 said:


> I’m doing a different course but from my interview I’d advise just knowing your application super well and considering what you don’t like in your area as well as what you do like! I was asked something along the lines of what I’d been watching recently that I didn’t like that much



Thank you! That's helpful


----------



## wanho (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi there!! Any MA Sound Design applicants? I've applied for Sound and just got a place for selection workshop. Feeling so excited but anxious for I've never thought about being able to pass the interview with bad performance (and poor English). Really worried about it 😿


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2020)

wanho said:


> Any MA Sound Design applicants?


I added NFTS - Sound Design to the application tracker so be sure to add it to the database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Joepaolella7 (Jul 29, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Got the rejection email on Friday - LFS it is. Now, how to pay for it? Lol we’ll see how that goes. I deferred my intake though so I don’t start until May 2021.
> 
> Also I’m London based and I write and direct, working on something together sounds cool. I’m trying to write scripts before I enrol so I do also wanna make or short or two so if you guys are gonna do something id be interested
> 
> Good luck everybody in all that you do


I'm in the exact same boat as you. Got an unconditional from LFS and deferred it banking on NFTS. Also a writer and director myself. Unfortunately Glasgow based otherwise I'd say let's mourn together haha


----------



## Joepaolella7 (Jul 29, 2020)

Got rejected from DF and kind of crushed but not really willing to give up. Would anyone who got accepted be willing to chat me and answering some questions about their application, portfolio and interview?


----------



## VCalavera (Jul 29, 2020)

Elbow07 said:


> Anyone here interested in working on something together? I'm based in Brighton, UK. Can collaborate on any projects in London and the South East.





TrouserSnake said:


> London based DP here. Would be happy to work on stuff together





MaceWindu1993 said:


> Also I’m London based and I write and direct, working on something together sounds cool.





Norbert Varjasi said:


> London based DP here as well! But also happy to help in cam assisting or lighting



I hate y'all and your geographical proximity T.T 

Do share your work though hahaha


----------



## TrouserSnake (Jul 29, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> I hate y'all and your geographical proximity T.T
> 
> Do share your work though hahaha



Most of the stuff I've been able to sort through is on my website at www.seanmackey.co.uk


----------



## hbr (Jul 30, 2020)

Joepaolella7 said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you. Got an unconditional from LFS and deferred it banking on NFTS. Also a writer and director myself. Unfortunately Glasgow based otherwise I'd say let's mourn together haha


why you don't enroll in LFS as you got an offer from them?


----------



## vascosancho (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi guys, any of you know about this 30 min test before the DF interview?


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 2, 2020)

Joepaolella7 said:


> Got rejected from DF and kind of crushed but not really willing to give up. Would anyone who got accepted be willing to chat me and answering some questions about their application, portfolio and interview?



Hey mate, I got accepted to the interview. I'm happy to have a chat with you about it


----------



## Chris W (Aug 2, 2020)

Congrats on getting accepted to the interview! Can you add your application to our database to help others?






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				

















 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Haruki (Aug 2, 2020)

vascosancho said:


> Hey mate, I got accepted to the interview. I'm happy to have a chat with you about it



When did you get the email? I was told at the interview that the results will be available around three weeks into august.


----------



## Haruki (Aug 2, 2020)

Also how was everyones DF interview?


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 2, 2020)

Haruki said:


> When did you get the email? I was told at the interview that the results will be available around three weeks into august.



Sorry, I'm still going to have my interview. That's what I meant.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey guys

So plot twist - I received an email saying that If I want the school will forward my application to the Head of Television for the Directing and Producing Television MA. I wouldn’t have to reapply or anything. 

Does anyone know anything about this course? From what I can see it seems to be a lot of game shows, music shows, general entertainment stuff - just not movie stuff but I think I could still get good contacts and great experience but then again I have the offer from LFS.


I think I’m just looking for any insight and advice in case anyone has heard of the course
 Thanks


----------



## Unfortunately (Aug 3, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So plot twist - I received an email saying that If I want the school will forward my application to the Head of Television for the Directing and Producing Television MA. I wouldn’t have to reapply or anything.
> 
> ...


I got the same one. Seems like a cool course, and a great opportunity, but at the same time it is very much 'light entertainment'. I'm a bit conflicted about it. So, as Master Windu said, some insight would be good


----------



## Jeroz (Aug 3, 2020)

Unfortunately said:


> I got the same one. Seems like a cool course, and a great opportunity, but at the same time it is very much 'light entertainment'. I'm a bit conflicted about it. So, as Master Windu said, some insight would be good


I got it too. I suspect they just want to fill the empty spots for the course so they sent the email to everyone who applied for the DF earlier. Don't even worth a try imo.


----------



## Unfortunately (Aug 3, 2020)

Jeroz said:


> I got it too. I suspect they just want to fill the empty spots for the course so they sent the email to everyone who applied for the DF earlier. Don't even worth a try imo.


If they don't want another application fee or a bunch of extra work, I'll probably tell them to send me over for consideration. If not I'll pass


----------



## TrouserSnake (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone heard back about cinematography?


----------



## VCalavera (Aug 3, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So plot twist - I received an email saying that If I want the school will forward my application to the Head of Television for the Directing and Producing Television MA. I wouldn’t have to reapply or anything.





Unfortunately said:


> If they don't want another application fee or a bunch of extra work, I'll probably tell them to send me over for consideration. If not I'll pass



Got the same. My pride wants to say that they didn't invite eeeeeeveryone just a shortlist of skilled people hahaha, but who knows.  Yeah, it's probably a way of filling up less requested courses with applicants from over requested courses. No sense inviting people with no chance though. 

They don't want any extra fees or work as far as I can see. I am really conflicted though. This would be a zero-effort shot at attending a masters at NFTS, but I don't know how worth it it would be. NFTS is serious institution, so I don't think I would be getting anything less than top notch instruction, but instruction in what? And is it something I can use later on? Can I justify the expense if it is not exactly what I wanted?

_Ugh_, I thought decision time was over.


----------



## Sharad Patel (Aug 3, 2020)

TrouserSnake said:


> Anyone heard back about cinematography?


Nope


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Aug 3, 2020)

I gotta be honest V, it’s mainly focused on game shows, chat shows, cooking shows and TV sitcoms. And they ask for a 500 word essay on why you’re passionate about that and I just can’t do it .
I’d feel like I’m lying


----------



## VCalavera (Aug 3, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> I gotta be honest V, it’s mainly focused on game shows, chat shows, cooking shows and TV sitcoms. And they ask for a 500 word essay on why you’re passionate about that and I just can’t do it .
> I’d feel like I’m lying



Did you email them? Where did you get that from? Cause if it's just those 4 things...


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Aug 3, 2020)

VCalavera said:


> Did you email them? Where did you get that from? Cause if it's just those 4 things...


Badaboom, check out below


----------



## VCalavera (Aug 3, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Badaboom, check out below



D:


----------



## Chihiro (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just found out about this forum recently - I too, applied and was rejected for Directing Fiction. I too, received an email about the TV Entertainment MA. Unsure what to think. What I would say is that if you want to be a writer/director, if you want to hone your craft working with actors, that’s what you should do, either at another school or try again next year. Edgar Wright applied 3 times and didn’t get in! Don’t be discouraged if you didn’t get in this time. If you’re serious about making films, you will find a way to do it. If you can see yourself spending 2 years studying tv entertainment (game shows etc) and are genuinely passionate about it, go for it! But I reckon if you apply just so you can say you got into NFTS, it will be pretty obvious when you’re up against other candidates who seriously want to do that course.


----------



## Chihiro (Aug 4, 2020)

Haruki said:


> When did you get the email? I was told at the interview that the results will be available around three weeks into august.


Hi Haruki, would love to hear a bit about how the interview went, what kind of questions they asked as I’m intending or reapplying next year. It would be hugely helpful to get an idea of what to expect. You can message me if you like. Thanks!


----------



## Haruki (Aug 4, 2020)

Chihiro said:


> Hi Haruki, would love to hear a bit about how the interview went, what kind of questions they asked as I’m intending or reapplying next year. It would be hugely helpful to get an idea of what to expect. You can message me if you like. Thanks!


Hi Chihiro, I can’t discuss it in detail as I have been explicitly asked not to “ruin” the experience for others...But from my understanding the interviews can differ quite a bit, so maybe sharing details about my interview wouldn’t be very informative. I’m sorry I can’t be more helpful... :/


----------



## Lucy1251 (Aug 4, 2020)

Is anyone having a hard time hearing back from the registry? I've been asked to interview and I've emailed them back but no response. My email was over 7 days ago. Just curious. Thanks all!


----------



## hbr (Aug 5, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Is anyone having a hard time hearing back from the registry? I've been asked to interview and I've emailed them back but no response. My email was over 7 days ago. Just curious. Thanks all!



No worries, they will email you 2 days before your interview including interview link and so on.


----------



## JMini (Aug 5, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Is anyone having a hard time hearing back from the registry? I've been asked to interview and I've emailed them back but no response. My email was over 7 days ago. Just curious. Thanks all!


They will get back to you. I had trouble sending my references to the registry because their mailbox was full. I think they are just extremely busy


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! Is there someone from Digital Effects?


----------



## MissSophie (Aug 5, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So plot twist - I received an email saying that If I want the school will forward my application to the Head of Television for the Directing and Producing Television MA. I wouldn’t have to reapply or anything.
> 
> ...


Hello everyone,

It’s been a while since I posted here and at some point, applying to a film school wasn’t anything I wanted to do because of the pandemic but hey, I couldn’t let some virus ruin my plans.

So, I applied for the DF course and I must confess, we are on the same boat. I got denied an offer (that still hurts) but I received an email proposing that I apply for the Directing and Producting Entertainment course.

With what I can see on the schools website, students who take the course end up becoming show runners (that’s cool too and it looks like a course that will be fun while learning) but I want to be a filmmaker (making both films and TV series)

In the email I received, it is stated that both courses are similar but does anyone here know of an alumni of the course who later went into filmmaking?

I would really appreciate your answers people

EDIT: I’m sorry for quoting you this epistle Mace. I just feel like we are on the same page and congrats on the LFS offer. That’s my next option too even though the tuition frightens me too. I wouldn’t mind you sharing some tips on my portfolio submission to LFS.
Thank you


----------



## Jacobbbb (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd post one last time on this thread and also give an update of sorts. So, yeah, I started this thread originally because it was lonely and wanted to interact with people going through the same thing especially given the world is practically broken now. And of course I got rejected from both Screenwriting and Directing Fiction. I've been reading the thread back (on the days I ignored it and yes I got the email about TV directing and producing. I wasn't interested). 

Well, the day after I got rejected from DF, I applied for a film school closer to home. Met Film School in London. Right next to Ealing Studios in fact. And surprisingly got a very quick response two days later saying I had secured an interview. Anyways, shock aside and skipping to just 3 days later, I had the interview and yeah, was offered a place at the end of it. After accepting the offer and paying 20% of the course fee, my place is confirmed and am officially going to Met Film School to do an MA in Directing (before Chris W responds to this, yes I have already put my application up on the website).

I quickly studied it after getting rejected from DF as I had often looked past it as "lesser than" and inferior to the likes of NFTS and LFS but, they have some pretty strong alumni (Tomisin Adepeju who appeared on the BFI Who We Are talk being one). And have masterclass as well as some cool tutors. NFTS have an informal relationship with this school for a reason. So yeah, I decided I misjudged it and applied. I got it and now am a soon to be Met Film School MA Directing student. And I guess following my mantra, "everything happens for a reason". Hope everything's good here and congrats to those who have done their interviews, got in etc. and good luck to those who have been rejected. I know you'll figure things out and bounce back hard. G'day to you all and see you hopefully in the industry or just abouts near it.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 6, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> After accepting the offer and paying 20% of the course fee, my place is confirmed and am officially going to Met Film School to do an MA in Directing


Congrats!!!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 6, 2020)

If anyone has been accepted to NFTS and wants the badge by their name and access to the brand new private forum for more private conversations see this article here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




The badge gives you access to the brand new private forum that is hidden and not seen by Google so you can say whatever you want and only people with the NFTS badge can see it.


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Aug 6, 2020)

Cinematography update: Got rejected.
From next year it will be double the price for EU students so for now it was 3rd applications and who knows when I can afford a 4th one


----------



## Chris W (Aug 6, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> Cinematography update: Got rejected.


Bummer. Did you apply anywhere else as well?


----------



## Norbert Varjasi (Aug 6, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Bummer. Did you apply anywhere else as well?


I didn't


----------



## hbr (Aug 7, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd post one last time on this thread and also give an update of sorts. So, yeah, I started this thread originally because it was lonely and wanted to interact with people going through the same thing especially given the world is practically broken now. And of course I got rejected from both Screenwriting and Directing Fiction. I've been reading the thread back (on the days I ignored it and yes I got the email about TV directing and producing. I wasn't interested).
> 
> Well, the day after I got rejected from DF, I applied for a film school closer to home. Met Film School in London. Right next to Ealing Studios in fact. And surprisingly got a very quick response two days later saying I had secured an interview. Anyways, shock aside and skipping to just 3 days later, I had the interview and yeah, was offered a place at the end of it. After accepting the offer and paying 20% of the course fee, my place is confirmed and am officially going to Met Film School to do an MA in Directing (before Chris W responds to this, yes I have already put my application up on the website).
> 
> I quickly studied it after getting rejected from DF as I had often looked past it as "lesser than" and inferior to the likes of NFTS and LFS but, they have some pretty strong alumni (Tomisin Adepeju who appeared on the BFI Who We Are talk being one). And have masterclass as well as some cool tutors. NFTS have an informal relationship with this school for a reason. So yeah, I decided I misjudged it and applied. I got it and now am a soon to be Met Film School MA Directing student. And I guess following my mantra, "everything happens for a reason". Hope everything's good here and congrats to those who have done their interviews, got in etc. and good luck to those who have been rejected. I know you'll figure things out and bounce back hard. G'day to you all and see you hopefully in the industry or just abouts near it.


Excellent choice, congrats!
Best of luck with your new path.


----------



## ccascon (Aug 7, 2020)

Norbert Varjasi said:


> Cinematography update: Got rejected.
> From next year it will be double the price for EU students so for now it was 3rd applications and who knows when I can afford a 4th one



Same, got the rejection email today, at least the waiting has come to an end. I don't think I will apply next year because the same reason.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Aug 8, 2020)

MissSophie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It’s been a while since I posted here and at some point, applying to a film school wasn’t anything I wanted to do because of the pandemic but hey, I couldn’t let some virus ruin my plans.
> 
> ...



Yeah so we are in the same boat, I have been thinking more about this course at NFTS. LFS is prohibitively expensive, at least for me, and NFTS is far more accessible in terms of fees - half price in fact. The Directing TV course is not what I would want to do however I have been thinking more about it - its a very industry focused Masters and people do go on to be Heads of Development and TV producers in various capacities. I mean you get a fully funded pilot TV show at the end of the course that is shown to several industry professionals - managers, prodcos, development execs etc. I think that’s kind of invaluable.

I am looking at it this way - I can continue writing and making films and go to LFS and do that same however it’s really not geared towards securing a job or any particular foot in the door and for 60k that’s pretty mad. I also had one grad (from 2017) who told me that they weren’t allowed to use LFS equipment for their grad films as the resources didn’t stretch far enough, so for your grad films you cover the costs of production including equipment. You’d hope for better for 60k. So that gets me ruminating over NFTS again - productions fully funded by the school, they have studios and there’s a very clear and specific attention aimed at industry employment.

So I wonder if I should be patient and keep on with my writing and filmmaking as I have been doing it (on the side, on my weekends and evenings) and just secure a foot in the door and make some great contacts doing so. Could I make a TV show? Maybe, I haven’t thought about it but it could be a wonderful opportunity in disguise. I wish there was an easy way to find a Graduate Directory on the NFTS site so that I could have a look at how all the grads are doing

What exactly would you like to know about the LFS submission? Feels like a million years ago now lol


----------



## Chellomello (Aug 8, 2020)

Jacobbbb said:


> Hi. A few weeks ago I applied to the Screenwriting and Directing Fiction courses at NFTS (with a preference of writing). I wandered if there was anybody else in my shoes and of course since people at in their houses, it's getting pretty boring so wanted people to talk too in the same boat. I'm just past the Selection Panel stage for the Screenwriting course and just past the received stage for the DF course.  Hope you're all staying safe




Also joining this year! Got accepted to do a screenwriting MA so ill see you about no doubt! Xx


----------



## MissSophie (Aug 10, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Yeah so we are in the same boat, I have been thinking more about this course at NFTS. LFS is prohibitively expensive, at least for me, and NFTS is far more accessible in terms of fees - half price in fact. The Directing TV course is not what I would want to do however I have been thinking more about it - its a very industry focused Masters and people do go on to be Heads of Development and TV producers in various capacities. I mean you get a fully funded pilot TV show at the end of the course that is shown to several industry professionals - managers, prodcos, development execs etc. I think that’s kind of invaluable.
> 
> I am looking at it this way - I can continue writing and making films and go to LFS and do that same however it’s really not geared towards securing a job or any particular foot in the door and for 60k that’s pretty mad. I also had one grad (from 2017) who told me that they weren’t allowed to use LFS equipment for their grad films as the resources didn’t stretch far enough, so for your grad films you cover the costs of production including equipment. You’d hope for better for 60k. So that gets me ruminating over NFTS again - productions fully funded by the school, they have studios and there’s a very clear and specific attention aimed at industry employment.
> 
> ...



We share the same thought on this issue surprisingly.  It seems huge but what battles me is why quite a number of people also got the mail from them.  Could it be that students shy away from the course? Either ways, it looks interesting, something I can also consider but my First choice is filmmaking so if I'm going to dedicate 2years on that course, there had better be hope that what I learn can help my career in film.

Speaking of LFS do you mind if I send you a DM as I want to ask questions regarding the portfolio requirements and wouldn't  want to derail this thread .


Also, you could follow NFTS IG page and look out for a post on  the tv course. They recently shared a post like that and tagged one of their students.  You could send a dm to that student to ask about the course (if you don't mind)


----------



## ZiweiYao (Aug 13, 2020)

On the NFTS TV course dont worry if you guys think they just want to fill up some spots, because I didnt receive it. I believe they actually look for those who fits better for such courses, and not just randomly pick (in bulk). I encourage you to consider this offer for the future career prospect-wise. @MaceWindu1993 It's a wise consideration.

As for deciding at this point: Alumni or interesting faculty is not the best factor for selecting a school, from my experience. But you can always try when u see someone that looks promising, it may not turn well (in fact most of the time the reality is not working to your expectation), but you should always try. When you look back in years, sometimes your comrades, your school mates might be the more important factor that contribute to your film school experience. So when schools try to gather a bunch of similar people, people who celebrate what the school celebrate, you are also looking at people who might collaborate, who you can really work something out in many years. If you are in a bunch of people who barely want to know or care about what you care about, then it will become a terrible experience but you will make it out of there nevertheless. But again, you wont know what people you will meet, so its a factor you cant predict, you can only wait and find out. So I guess, the faculty is one of the only factors to consider.

But after some years of applying to schools and being in school from different cultures, I guess it is truly important if the skills u learn can convert into a job or something, those who studies humanities courses would understand that many aspects in the humanities subjects simply cannot get you a job. Or I should say its just hard. Those who studies Editing, Cinematography etc are the ones who can secure a job better and faster than those who does the more theory aspect of film. And also, from what I observe, many who studies Masters, they themselves already had something going before the study, many turn back to their "old job" whenever they realise the jobs on their newest wish list arent working too well (or simply too slow, especially they are turning 30 soon).  Sure the masters can help them alot, by all means, but they ended up doing their old jobs, or something related to Producing, since there's more need in producing. And those in good schools, I mean Ivy league level film schools, I saw most of them working in the commercial/advertising business or something related(those who studied Directing).

At the end of the day, all streams flow to a sea.


----------



## MaceWindu1993 (Aug 13, 2020)

MissSophie said:


> We share the same thought on this issue surprisingly.  It seems huge but what battles me is why quite a number of people also got the mail from them.  Could it be that students shy away from the course? Either ways, it looks interesting, something I can also consider but my First choice is filmmaking so if I'm going to dedicate 2years on that course, there had better be hope that what I learn can help my career in film.
> 
> Speaking of LFS do you mind if I send you a DM as I want to ask questions regarding the portfolio requirements and wouldn't  want to derail this thread .
> 
> ...


Sure thing! DM Me


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 13, 2020)

ZiweiYao said:


> On the NFTS TV course dont worry if you guys think they just want to fill up some spots, because I didnt receive it. I believe they actually look for those who fits better for such courses, and not just randomly pick (in bulk). I encourage you to consider this offer for the future career prospect-wise. @MaceWindu1993 It's a wise consideration.
> 
> As for deciding at this point: Alumni or interesting faculty is not the best factor for selecting a school, from my experience. But you can always try when u see someone that looks promising, it may not turn well (in fact most of the time the reality is not working to your expectation), but you should always try. When you look back in years, sometimes your comrades, your school mates might be the more important factor that contribute to your film school experience. So when schools try to gather a bunch of similar people, people who celebrate what the school celebrate, you are also looking at people who might collaborate, who you can really work something out in many years. If you are in a bunch of people who barely want to know or care about what you care about, then it will become a terrible experience but you will make it out of there nevertheless. But again, you wont know what people you will meet, so its a factor you cant predict, you can only wait and find out. So I guess, the faculty is one of the only factors to consider.
> 
> ...


That's deep mate


----------



## HollsJ97 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey guys! Recently just found this thread and I’ve applied for the MA Sound Design at NFTS. I got an interview and was invited to the selection workshop and now I’m just waiting for a decision on whether I get a place on the course 🤞


----------



## hbr (Aug 13, 2020)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys! Recently just found this thread and I’ve applied for the MA Sound Design at NFTS. I got an interview and was invited to the selection workshop and now I’m just waiting for a decision on whether I get a place on the course 🤞


oh! there would be a selection workshop?!! for DF as well?


----------



## hbr (Aug 13, 2020)

guys any update for DF? any rejection or acceptance? by email or in your profile on NFTS website?


----------



## J-C (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm waiting for the final decision, I had my interview on July 30


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 13, 2020)

Same here
Had my interview on the 5th of august


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 13, 2020)

This wait is killing me


----------



## J-C (Aug 13, 2020)

welcolme hahaha


----------



## Sharad Patel (Aug 13, 2020)

Any other updates from Cinematography?


----------



## hbr (Aug 13, 2020)

J-C said:


> I'm waiting for the final decision, I had my interview on July 30


best of luck!


----------



## J-C (Aug 13, 2020)

hbr said:


> best of luck!


Thank you !🙂


----------



## HollsJ97 (Aug 13, 2020)

hbr said:


> oh! there would be a selection workshop?!! for DF as well?


I’m not sure, our workshop was last week and lasted 5 days. It was like a little taster of the course. I think it was to see who would make up the final 10 for our course and how we all worked. There was 17 of us on the workshop for sound design


----------



## wizard08 (Aug 13, 2020)

Long time since I’ve written in this thread! 😊 has anyone been offered a place at MA Editing after last week’s workshop? I was offered to be a reserve candidate and not sure whether to accept or not... anyone else in my position?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2020)

wizard08 said:


> Long time since I’ve written in this thread! 😊 has anyone been offered a place at MA Editing after last week’s workshop? I was offered to be a reserve candidate and not sure whether to accept or not... anyone else in my position?





wizard08 said:


> Long time since I’ve written in this thread! 😊 has anyone been offered a place at MA Editing after last week’s workshop? I was offered to be a reserve candidate and not sure whether to accept or not... anyone else in my position?



Hey wizard08, I've been following this thread but I haven't commented yet. I have been offered a place, but sounds positive if you've been offered a reserve place, what does it entail?  It was a crazy week last week - Good luck! Happy to chat on DM if you'd like. 😁


----------



## J-C (Aug 13, 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hey wizard08, I've been following this thread but I haven't commented yet. I have been offered a place, but sounds positive if you've been offered a reserve place, what does it entail?  It was a crazy week last week - Good luck! Happy to chat on DM if you'd like. 😁



Did you receive a place in the screenplay?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2020)

J-C said:


> Did you receive a place in the screenplay?


Hey, No: MA Editing


----------



## J-C (Aug 13, 2020)

So maybe they will give the answers for fiction directors 🙃🙃


----------



## Tanvi13c (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey guys just thought I’d update here. My interview took place on the 30th of July and yesterday I was mailed that I got accepted into the Directing Fiction course!! Incredibly happy but also frightened but also excited ahhhhh. If you guys have any questions, shoot! I’d only be happy to answer  very grateful to this forum and thread, for all the info it provided me with.


----------



## J-C (Aug 14, 2020)

Congratulations ! I had the interview the same day as you at 3:15 p.m. (London time) I haven't had an email reply yet


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 14, 2020)

It's today guys, those emails are coming out! Congratulations Tanvi!


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 15, 2020)

Has anyone else reveived an e-mail for DF yet?


----------



## Haruki (Aug 15, 2020)

Dirk. said:


> Has anyone else reveived an e-mail for DF yet?


I haven’t. Did you get one?


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 15, 2020)

Haruki said:


> I haven’t. Did you get one?


No


----------



## hbr (Aug 15, 2020)

I got an offer on the same day Tanvi got. So excited!! Thank you all for sharing your feelings in this thread, during these weeks I felt I'm not the only one who is worried. 
I'd be happy to answer if anyone has any questions.


----------



## chickenfilletom (Aug 15, 2020)

Sharad Patel said:


> Any other updates from Cinematography?


Hi Sharad, no update for me! Still waiting to hear my interview result.


----------



## Lucy1251 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi all, 
I've been asked to interview and attend the workshop for NFTS Production Design. Was wondering if anyone else has gone through one of these workshops yet from another department? Wondering what to expect as far as format- since it's all on zoom. Will we be interacting with other applicants? How long is it? That sort of thing. Let me know if you've done yours yet and would be free to chat! Thanks!


----------



## HollsJ97 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I got an offer on Friday too for MA Sound Design! I’m so excited to start and hopefully I’ll see some of you guys around the school 😁


----------



## hbr (Aug 16, 2020)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys, I got an offer on Friday too for MA Sound Design! I’m so excited to start and hopefully I’ll see some of you guys around the school 😁


Congrats!!✌


----------



## chriscassing (Aug 16, 2020)

Just got my conditional offer for Film Studies, Programming, and Curation a few days ago and now navigating the minefield of documents I need to get in order (I'm from the U.S.). If any U.S. student here has any advice on where to look for scholarships I would be eternally grateful. And congrats to everyone else who has gotten offers!!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2020)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys, I got an offer on Friday too for MA Sound Design! I’m so excited to start and hopefully I’ll see some of you guys around the school 😁


Congratulations! See you in January!


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got an e-mail that I am a reserve candidate for DF. Does anyone know how many reserve candidates there are?


----------



## J-C (Aug 17, 2020)

I haven't received anything ... when did you receive this email? I don’t understand, have they already selected the candidates


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 17, 2020)

J-C said:


> I haven't received anything ... when did you receive this email? I don’t understand, have they already selected the candidates


I have received it an hour ago


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 17, 2020)

I think the people who got an offer, already know...


----------



## J-C (Aug 17, 2020)

I had asked the department for fiction they told me that the decisions were not over


----------



## Haruki (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk. said:


> Just got an e-mail that I am a reserve candidate for DF. Does anyone know how many reserve candidates there are?


Hey, I got the same email at noon. God knows what that means for us...


----------



## hbr (Aug 17, 2020)

Haruki said:


> Hey, I got the same email at noon. God knows what that means for us...


So happy to hear that  Congratulations!! Hope you get in the course👍


----------



## vascosancho (Aug 17, 2020)

I haven't got a response yet, don't really know what's going on


----------



## Haruki (Aug 17, 2020)

hbr said:


> So happy to hear that  Congratulations!! Hope you get in the course👍


Thank you HBR, I hope so too 😊🤞


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk. said:


> Just got an e-mail that I am a reserve candidate for DF. Does anyone know how many reserve candidates there are?


From a fellow Dirk to another - Good luck.


----------



## Dirk. (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk said:


> From a fellow Dirk to another - Good luck.


Haha, thanks Dirk! You too in January!


----------



## J-C (Aug 17, 2020)

do they send rejection emails last if I understand correctly?


----------



## JMini (Aug 17, 2020)

J-C said:


> do they send rejection emails last if I understand correctly?



Perhaps. I think it depends on the course you are applying for. I had my interview and I was offered a place a week later. It depends on how many applications they have to go through. Hang in there!


----------



## J-C (Aug 18, 2020)

which course have you applied for


----------



## JMini (Aug 18, 2020)

J-C said:


> which course have you applied for


I applied for Film Studies, Programming and Curation


----------



## J-C (Aug 18, 2020)

ah ok well congratulations !! and you don't know if all the admitted students received the answer on the same day as you


----------



## MissSophie (Aug 18, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Sure thing! DM Me


Kk. Thanks


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi! I have been offered a place for MA Digital Effects 🤩 if anyone have any questions, happy to help and good luck to all!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

A private group and forum (similar to a Private Facebook group) has been created for NFTS... Join the group and get your NFTS badge by using the link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NFTS
		


Enjoy!


----------



## VCalavera (Aug 24, 2020)

MaceWindu1993 said:


> Yeah so we are in the same boat, I have been thinking more about this course at NFTS. LFS is prohibitively expensive, at least for me, and NFTS is far more accessible in terms of fees - half price in fact. The Directing TV course is not what I would want to do however I have been thinking more about it - its a very industry focused Masters and people do go on to be Heads of Development and TV producers in various capacities. I mean you get a fully funded pilot TV show at the end of the course that is shown to several industry professionals - managers, prodcos, development execs etc. I think that’s kind of invaluable.



Well, I went for it.   😅 

Back to the waiting game.


----------



## dturner (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm going to be studying on the Film Studies, Programming and Curation course,  just wondering if there is anyone else here who is doing the same?


----------



## JMini (Sep 1, 2020)

dturner said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm going to be studying on the Film Studies, Programming and Curation course,  just wondering if there is anyone else here who is doing the same?


Me!!


----------



## dturner (Sep 2, 2020)

JMini said:


> Me!!



Nice to meet you (well online meet you), its good to find someone else who is doing the same course. Are you a part of the accommodation group on Facebook?


----------



## JMini (Sep 2, 2020)

dturner said:


> Nice to meet you (well online meet you), its good to find someone else who is doing the same course. Are you a part of the accommodation group on Facebook?



I am not! I haven't sorted out accommodation yet :/ I've been looking for scholarships


----------



## Lucy1251 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all! Random question- did NFTS ever call any of your references? Or did you just send in your letters of recommendation?


----------



## Chihiro (Sep 12, 2020)

Lucy1251 said:


> Hi all! Random question- did NFTS ever call any of your references? Or did you just send in your letters of recommendation?


I received an email saying I needed to contact my references and that they were supposed to send their letter to the registry. I’m assuming they do it that way so it’s more legit than if you send the letters on yourself. As far as I know, the school didn’t personally contact them.


----------



## chriscassing (Sep 16, 2020)

dturner said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm going to be studying on the Film Studies, Programming and Curation course,  just wondering if there is anyone else here who is doing the same?


I’m in the same course!


----------



## Chihiro (Sep 30, 2020)

chriscassing said:


> Just got my conditional offer for Film Studies, Programming, and Curation a few days ago and now navigating the minefield of documents I need to get in order (I'm from the U.S.). If any U.S. student here has any advice on where to look for scholarships I would be eternally grateful. And congrats to everyone else who has gotten offers!!


What are the conditions for your offer? Does it depend on the visa process?


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello everyone,

So, I was nominated as a reserve candidate at NFTS and although I know that doesn't mean a rejection also, i’m aware there has to be a vacant spot for one to be considered.

I would like to know if there are students that finally got an admission offer after being a reserved candidate at NFTS.  What are the chances of a reserved student still getting an admission to the same academic year at NFTS?


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 2, 2020)

*reserve candidate


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 11, 2020)

MissSophie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So, I was nominated as a reserve candidate at NFTS and although I know that doesn't mean a rejection also, i’m aware there has to be a vacant spot for one to be considered.
> 
> I would like to know if there are students that finally got an admission offer after being a reserved candidate at NFTS.  What are the chances of a reserved student still getting an admission to the same academic year at NFTS?


Hello people,

I never got a response to my question does that mean that no one at all on this thread ever got such offer neither does anyone here know somebody who has? Or could it be that fonts here haven't been online in a while?

@admin this is very important to me and if it’s possible that you move this to a thread that will get attention and the reply I need, I will deeply appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2020)

MissSophie said:


> @admin this is very important to me and if it’s possible that you move this to a thread that will get attention and the reply I need, I will deeply appreciate it. Thank you.


Copied it to a new post for you as well. I hope you hear back from someone.


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 11, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Copied it to a new post for you as well. I hope you hear back from someone.


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## aleogliani (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello guys, has someone applied to the Directing Commercial course? I can't find a single thread (if not from 2017) and i'm a little bit worried as there aren't feedbacks about that specific Diploma. Can you help me?


----------



## Jenny Wang (Apr 4, 2021)

Jacobbbb said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd post one last time on this thread and also give an update of sorts. So, yeah, I started this thread originally because it was lonely and wanted to interact with people going through the same thing especially given the world is practically broken now. And of course I got rejected from both Screenwriting and Directing Fiction. I've been reading the thread back (on the days I ignored it and yes I got the email about TV directing and producing. I wasn't interested).
> 
> Well, the day after I got rejected from DF, I applied for a film school closer to home. Met Film School in London. Right next to Ealing Studios in fact. And surprisingly got a very quick response two days later saying I had secured an interview. Anyways, shock aside and skipping to just 3 days later, I had the interview and yeah, was offered a place at the end of it. After accepting the offer and paying 20% of the course fee, my place is confirmed and am officially going to Met Film School to do an MA in Directing (before Chris W responds to this, yes I have already put my application up on the website).
> 
> I quickly studied it after getting rejected from DF as I had often looked past it as "lesser than" and inferior to the likes of NFTS and LFS but, they have some pretty strong alumni (Tomisin Adepeju who appeared on the BFI Who We Are talk being one). And have masterclass as well as some cool tutors. NFTS have an informal relationship with this school for a reason. So yeah, I decided I misjudged it and applied. I got it and now am a soon to be Met Film School MA Directing student. And I guess following my mantra, "everything happens for a reason". Hope everything's good here and congrats to those who have done their interviews, got in etc. and good luck to those who have been rejected. I know you'll figure things out and bounce back hard. G'day to you all and see you hopefully in the industry or just abouts near it.


Hi Jacob, I'm now considering whether to accept the offer from MET(MA Directing). Would you mind sharing your experience in MET and are those negative reviews about it online correct? Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## uncle (May 7, 2021)

Hi I'm applying to ma screenwriting- does anyone know what the interview process is like?


----------



## powerofpig (May 17, 2021)

Hi Uncle,
I've also applied for Screenwriting. I think the interview process varies. Some people say there's a bit of a good cop/bad cop situation while others say it's quite relaxed. What seems clear is that they'll ask you about the writing sample you submitted with so I guess it would be worth re-familiarising yourself with it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## louisestone34 (Jun 25, 2021)

Has anyone heard back from the MA Screenwriting? I know we will all find out, just wondering if likelihood of making the selection for interview has slimmed


----------



## powerofpig (Jun 25, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> Has anyone heard back from the MA Screenwriting? I know we will all find out, just wondering if likelihood of making the selection for interview has slimmed


Nothing so far but will be soon I’m sure.


----------



## leatrice (Jun 29, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> Has anyone heard back from the MA Screenwriting? I know we will all find out, just wondering if likelihood of making the selection for interview has slimmed


Also waiting to hear back and nothing on my end yet either. Still holding out!


----------



## louisestone34 (Jul 2, 2021)

I just heard back and I have an interview for screenwriting!! If anyone did it last year and has any tips or what to expect I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 2, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> I just heard back and I have an interview for screenwriting!! If anyone did it last year and has any tips or what to expect I'd really appreciate the help!


I'm still holding out haha! Good luck!


----------



## leatrice (Jul 2, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> I just heard back and I have an interview for screenwriting!! If anyone did it last year and has any tips or what to expect I'd really appreciate the help!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> I just heard back and I have an interview for screenwriting!! If anyone did it last year and has any tips or what to expect I'd really appreciate the help!


Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## tbud25 (Jul 3, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> I just heard back and I have an interview for screenwriting!! If anyone did it last year and has any tips or what to expect I'd really appreciate the help!


That’s awesome!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## siddhant (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi.. did anyone hear back for "direction fiction".?


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 10, 2021)

siddhant said:


> Hi.. did anyone hear back for "direction fiction".?


Not sure about directing fiction. I'm waiting out for Screenwriting. Still have hope and remaining optimistic!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## TanviJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi Tanvi, 
I have an interview for DF next week. I see you're from India, I want to know more about your experience at NFTS, and how were you able to finance it, etc.


----------



## TrouserSnake (Jul 12, 2022)

To those who received interviews. How long did it take to get your interview slot? 

I've been offered an interview but yet to hear from registry.


----------

